# Newfoundland [IC]



## Thels (Aug 12, 2003)

Out of Character Thread.

Rogues Gallery Thread.

You're on board of the Seastrider when the storm hits. The Seastrider was sailing for Avanta, the new land discovered recently to the southwest of Curador, the mainland. Hundreds of people from various races, though mostly humans, flocked towards the harbors, hoping for a chance to board one of the ships and start a new life on Avanta for various reasons, yourself among them. You were lucky to possess the money (or other methods) needed for a spot on the Seastrider.

The storm came as a surprise. The captain sent sailors into the mast to take down the sails, but they were swept away when the mast was torn apart by a sudden blow of the wind. Panic broke loose. It didn't last long for the Seastrider to start taking water. The other ships in the fleet were too far away and too occupied by the storm to be of any assistance, and thus, the Seastrider went down. Grabbing your personal belongings, you clung to a broken down part of the ship or perhaps a wooden piece of furniture to find yourself floating on the sea.

After two days of floating on the sea you crash down on the beach of an island. When you look around, you see a handfull of other survivors from the Seastrider, scattered along the beach. In front of you, you see a forest, but consisting of trees you never saw before or even heard about. The trees consist of one large trunk upwards, covered with lots of large leaves sticking out of it. Red balls up to 6 inches can be found scattered around the trees and on the trees themselves. Occasionally a screeking sound comes from the forest, which you cannot place. It could be an animal, likely a bird, but not of a specie you ever heard before.

You see barrels and other debris of the ship that has drifted to the shore by accident. Small sixlegged creatures come out of the sand to inspect the debris, but none can be found in your close presence, or in the presence of the people close to you for that matter. To the left, the beach and the side of the island take a turn to the right, where the forest blocks your view. To the right, cliffs that rise up and continue to the shore block your path. In front of you lies the forest.

It's in the early morning. The sun just started it's path around the sky. The only sounds you hear are the waves clashing down on the beach and the squeeks coming from the forest.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 12, 2003)

Ben struggles to his feet, absently wiping his dirty hands on his leggings. His poncho is stuck to his body, but hardly hinders the movements of his tree-trunk sized arms. He looks around for a moment, and tears suddenly come to his eyes.

"Mommy? Daddy?"

Cause although Ben towers alomst 8 and half feet tall, his mind is that of a 5 year old. He remembers flashes of the last two days, his mom disappearing in a large wave, him and his father grimly holding onto a piece of the broken mast. Lat night his father succombed to exposure and slipped beneath the waves, but the last words he said to his son - if not by blood then definitely in spirit - were burned forever in his mind:

"Big a big boy, Ben... _be a good boy_ ."

And even thought he wasn't all that bright, and mostly just a child, he'd always remember that... be a big boy... be a good boy...

But it didn't stop the tears.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 12, 2003)

Glad to feel the earth beneath his feet once more, Dural begins to stretch stiff and sore muscles thinking to himself_I thought humans knew how to build a ship, they must have had orc laborers for the main joints of that ship with the way that it fell apart..._ . Feeling a little better he now heads over to the various debries scattered on the beach looking for anything usefull as everything he now owns is soaked through and through with the salt water.(even these trail rations are a bit too salty now for his taste...


----------



## Uriel (Aug 13, 2003)

Drithmyne wringed the last of the saltwater from his clothes,standing there in the sun naked, modest not in the least. Looking around at the coastline, searching for high ground to begin sketching the lay of this new land, he donned his pants and shirt.
Drithmyne had spent the better part of the morning oiling his weapons against rust and letting the feathers of his shafts dry in the air and sun, whilst looking for other survivors. He spotted another elf as well as a bedraggled dwarf and that big Human.
No, Ogrekin, he reminded himself. And by the look of the thing, best not to call it by the Elvish term for such beast...people, he corrected himself. This one seemed harmless, a bit _touched_ even. Feeling a little ashamed at having thought such of the creature, Drithmyne approaches the quietly sobbing hulk and says'Ho, lad...no sigh of yer Da or Mum, I take it? I'll help you look if you like, I was going to comb the beach for others in  half an hour's time.' Drithmyne smiled with his characteristic moniker and offeredthe Half-Ogre a piece of the dried jerkey from his pack while looking down beach for others washed ashore.'We could start pulling those barrels and boxes ashore as well, there's bound to be something useful in some of them.'


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 13, 2003)

Ben looked down at the little man with the pointy ears, and a small smile lit up his tear-streaked face. "Get da boxes? Okay!" he said, and picked up the large club that lay at his feet. 

His long strides took him to the closest box, but he stopped 20 feet away, pointed at the 6 legged creatures, and bellowed at the top of his lungs:

"BUUUUUUGG!"


OOC: That was probably loud enough for most of the beach to hear. Ben will not move any closer than he is. He's not scared of bugs, but he finds them icky. If one comes close, he'll try to squish it.


----------



## Pierce (Aug 13, 2003)

*Larrock*

_notgoodnotgoodnotgood
*BREATHE*
muchbettermuchbetterdamnitscold_

Larrock awoke feeling as if he'd been on a four day binge.   Mouth dry, body aches, stomach cramping.  And almost naked.  Yep, all the signs of a bender.  When he finally prized his eyes open, he was surprised to find himself on a beach in his smallclothes.  With a few grunts, he managed to lever himself into a sitting position and glance around.  He remembered the storm, and remembered a deck hand shoving him into the lower decks to keep him out of the way.  He remembered finding a half bottle of whiskey in one of the unwatched bunks and finishing it.  After that, things got a lot hazier.  He vaguely remembered the yelling and whatnot, and only then did he realize what had happened.  _Aw no._

He leapt up, scanning the shore.  He spotted the huge man, the naked man - _check that, elf_ - the dwarf _geez, what happened to him?_ and a few others further down.  _I'll make friends later.  First things first._

Scanning the flotsam, Larrock breathed a huge sigh of relief.  There was the trunk allocated to him when he had boarded the doomed ship (he remembered the twisted hasp) - and it looked whole!  Scampering towards it (and that huge beast of a man - _waitaminute_) he dodged the little _what the hell - are those crabs?_ and grabbed the trunk.  

He begins sorting through the contents, donning clothes, equipment and weapons as he finds them...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 13, 2003)

Flynn struggles up out of the surf, peering at the elf, ogre, and dwarf that were his companions in this new land, the ogre poised over an insect, his club brandished menacingly.  

"There's no shame in having the earth of a new land on your skin," Flynn murmured as he peered around.  "Oh, nevermind me, talking to myself is a habit I've picked up over the years."

He quickly dresses and dons his armor and trademark brown cloak.  He shakes the water from his clothing, and keeps the hood of his cloak down.  He sticks his arrows point-downward in the sand to allow them to dry, and double-checks that all his meager possessions are in order.  He walks over to the others.  He inclines his head.

"I am Flynn Stormshadow."


----------



## Melkor (Aug 13, 2003)

Irendol wakes up sputtering and coughing sea water from his nose and mouth. Clawing his way out of the surf, he rolls over onto his back. His hands drift to his waist where he feels for his swords, he breathes a visible sigh of releaf when he finds them just as they should be.

Slowly standing, he brushes the sand off his soaked clothing and walks back into the surf. Plunging his arms into the surf, he pulls a black backpack out of the water and slings it over his shoulder. Once back on the shore, he takes stock of his environment, and seeing the other survivors makes his way towards them.

Thank you for the gift of life mighty Correllon. He says under his breath as he approaches the others.

Well met Flynn. I am Irendol. I suggest we move into the woods for shelter, and try and figure out what to make of our situation... Irendol says in the common tongue.

Before you stands a male Elf with pale skin, long brown hair - wringing wet with sea water, and covered in sand, shale, and sea weed, his brown eyes dart back and taking in his surroundings.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 13, 2003)

"Greetings Irendol.  The twin lights of Corellon and Obad-Hai have shone upon us this day."  He looks towards the wood when Irendol suggests it.  "Let us first see what the other survivors have recovered from the wreckage, then we may seek shelter."  He gestures towards the boxes and crates being brought ashore.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 13, 2003)

As Dural makes his way towards the wreckage of the ship, he is brought out of his thoughts by the LOUD cry _BUUUUUGGGG_.
_By all the Fates.....what the....how could I have missed a being that large....must start paying attention...Grandmaster said Know your surroundings and here I am not being aware....._, tripping on a piece of driftwood he almost falls_Thats it....pay attention Dural...._ Making his way over to the collection of beings, he notes the Ogrekin_hmm don't see many of them....looks....hmmm friendly though..._ seeming to be working with one of the elves to gather supplies. Hearing Flynn and Irondol speaking (and noting Irondols' state),Looks like we're all here, pardon the expression, on the same boat...Perhaps it may be best for you Irondol to get cleaned up before that sand and seawater start to cause other problems for ya', and big fella if'n ya' do happin to get one o'them bugs.....we may be able to get some fresh meat if'n there is any left. 
smiling for a moment...then remembering.....Forgive my manners.....My name is Dural Stoneface recently hailiin' from t'Green Mountin Monastary.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking over at the mention of The Creator, Drithmyne smiles, at least there were some of the _Folk_  here. With his brethren along, these others might survive as well...not that the Ogrekin looked in need of protecting, much...

Turning to the Sea, Drithmyne bellows 'Thank You, oh Great Sashelas! Alas, my time visiting your Realm was ended rather abruptly, though I do apreciate the delivery.' The smiling Elf bows low to the waves, turning to find his way back up the beach to where Ben stood.
Looking the lad in the eye (standing atop the now-retrieved crate),Drithmyne says 'Lad, we need to be strong in this new Land. There may be worse than those little sand crawlers about, but there will also be wonders and  adventures, eh? You look like you could use some adventure.' Drithmyne clasps the Ogrekin on ther shoulder in a freindly manner, pointing towards the others now appearing.'Let's go introduce ourselves,shall we?' 
 Walking up to the other Elf and the Half-Elf, Drithmyne smiles and says 'I am Drithmyne Eversmile, wandering Priest of the Creator, Corellon Larethian, may his arrows ever find their Mark, and you?'


----------



## Thels (Aug 13, 2003)

OOC: The ship itself didn't crash down here. There's wreckage, but it's spread all over the beach, so also where you crashed down yourself. Going through the debris with a couple of man, checking out the worthfull stuff is going to take several hours.

As any of you approach the small creatures and study them a little better, you notice they have some reptilian features, looking a little like salamanders, if not for their six legs, fiery red skin and double size. You don't get a chance to examine them in detail, since each time someone comes near, the quickly burrow a small hole and disappear in the sand, closing the hole behing them.

As Dural checks the surrounding debris, he comes against part of a closet that contains some basic sailor clothing, all soaked wet. There's also a large barrel nearby.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 13, 2003)

Lying on the sandy beach Resa stared dazed up into the sky, letting the breaking waves wash over her. _ Am I dead? Could this be the afterlife? Where are the lakes of fire, the temples of flesh, the demons?_ 



> "BUUUUUUGG!"




_NO!_ She flinched in confused fear, but rose to her feet swiftly in one smooth motion, facing the direction the sound had came from with her Greatsword held before her. The first thing that caught her attention was the naked elf. She could do nothing but stare, until her greatsword hit the sand with a loud thump and she averted her eyes, blushing. _No, not hell, nor heaven. I recognize these people._ 

Her face still red, from exertion or embarrasment, she faced the assembled group, carefuly avoiding looking at the nude elf until he had dressed.  _Say something! They're all looking at you!_ 

I am Resa Ironborn... are we the only ones who've made it? Does anybody know where we are?


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 13, 2003)

Stillgem blinked. Once, then twice. His eyelids stuck together and his lashes were crusted with sea-salt. A human body pinned him to the sand. The sailor had obviously died in the storm and now, his greying corpse was strewn across Stillgem's person. 
Stillgem grunted and laid still. He couldn't move the corpse. He could hardly turn away enough to avoid the dead man's lifeless eyes.  Suddenly out of the sand a red reptile pushed it's nose from under the surface. It turned it's head and looked Stillgem striaght int he eye. Still' shuddered as it scurried out of the wet sand and  shuffled toward him. As it got close to his face, seemingly to inspect what lay before it, Still' gnashed his teeth at it. The reptile scurried away to another body  ten feet down the beach and fed upon the corpse's flesh. It hurt to breath with the wieght of the dead human on his chest. What a waste... He thought of his dead wife and of how she'd be so dissapointed with his effort.

Still's eyes narrowed. HELP!!! He cried with all of his might. Even with chest crushed by the sailor's body he cried and cried again. Perhaps he wasn't the only survivor?


----------



## Thels (Aug 13, 2003)

OOC: There's no gulls, no creatures you can see at all except for the red lizards.

As Stillgem snaps at the reptile, which wasn't as close as the slightly disorientated Stillgem thought, it immediately takes it's cover in the deep sand.

There's no corpses nearby other than the one lying on top of you. Seems like a big and savage fellow... perhaps some orc heritage?


----------



## Pierce (Aug 13, 2003)

Larrock begins brushing himself off, then pauses. Chuckling to himself and he mutters _chimchimcheree_ and twists his left hand just *so*.  Salt and sand begin flaking off him and his clothes.  I keep forgetting I can do that.  He approaches the others.

Right.  My name is Larrock Derth and I am the newest member of the Royal Cartographer's Exploratory Mission for the Discovery and Charting of the New Lands of Avanta, also referred to as the Mission.  It is imperative that I rejoin the Mission as soon as possible.  Which of you lives on this island? No one?  Who is familiar with the territory?

Though his words are commanding, it's obvious Larrock is scared as hell and is looking for guidance.

OOC: Cast prestidigitation to clean himself and his clothes.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 13, 2003)

OoCsst...I donned clothes the sentence after I was 'naked'.
Listen Check to hear the yelling/pinned under a body survivor?

IC: Drithmyne raises an eyebrow at Larrock, his smile widening.
'Cartographer, you say? Well, that is good news, friend. I also follw that career. Perhaps together we can  chart this place.'  The Elf looks around to make sure ben is alright, and then finally settles down and takes a good look at his surroundings.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 13, 2003)

Ben eyes the crab reptile things warily, but as they don't bother him, he doesn't bother them. He sees other people approach, and feels both relieved that he's not alone, and a little scared at so many strangers.

Then his stomach growls.

Looking around, he sees the large red balls lying under the trees. "Berries..." he says to himself as he strides over. He picks one up, and stuffs it in his- no, he stops short, and sniffs at it tentatively.  

OOC: How does it smell?


----------



## Pierce (Aug 13, 2003)

The last of the grime falls away from Larrock's brown and grey garments as he stuffs a dark brown floppy-brimmed hat upon his head.

Always glad to meet a fellow mapmaker!  However, unless this place is part of Avanta, per se, I'm afraid it is outside of my charter.  If you'd like to escort me to civilization, I'm sure there's a reward out for my safe return.

Larrock spots Ben going for the trees.

Eversmile, right?  Do you think that the big boy should be our point man?  He just doesn't seem to have the knack for it, if you know what I mean.  I'd hate to see him hurt himself.

EDIT: superfluous use of "however"


----------



## Thels (Aug 13, 2003)

Drithmyne, Resa and Flynn hear a yell for help in the distance. When they look, they see a large person lying on the sand, with his legs in the water.

As Ben approaches the forest, he hears a lot of flapping sounds moving away from him. After a short while, the flapping stops and the squeeking becomes a little louder.

The trees in front of him stand a good 12 feet high, with loads of leaves sticking out. The cover of leaves is so dense that he can see only half a feet beyond the outer trunks. The leaves appear in a variety of colors ranging from yellow towards lightgreen, darkgreen and on to brown. A faint, unplacable odor hangs around the edge of the forest. It's not a pleasant odor.

Grapping one of the balls on the ground, Ben notices it's hard, staying in one shape, not giving in to Ben's crushing fingers. It doesn't feel like something you want to bury your teeth in. It smells like trees. It's bright red, with small brown dots scattered across it. There are 2 spots on opposed sides that are a little lighter and free of dots.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 13, 2003)

Ben walks back to the other people, right up the elf who first spoke to him, and holds out the ball.

"What's dis? "


----------



## Melkor (Aug 13, 2003)

Brushing the sand off of his clothing, and out of his hair, Irendöl says in Elvish to Drithmyne:
Corellon truly smiles upon us this day. Not only do we survive, but we find ourselves in the company of other Elves. 

In the common tongue, looking at the others: 
 How are you all fixed for provisions ?

Spotting the big man near the edge of the wood, Irendöl begins to listen intently to the sounds coming out of the forest.
(OOC: Listen Check)

Shielding his eyes from the sun, he also moves forward to see what he can make out just inside the treeline.
(OOC: Spot Check)


----------



## Pierce (Aug 13, 2003)

To Irendöl:

I've got a few days worth, though it's a bit waterlogged.  Here - wait - 

Larrock pulls a bundle of sodden dried beef from his pack and waggles his fingers over it.

_silica_ - There.  Well that's come in useful today.  Anyone else? 

The dried beef is now, erm, dry. 

OOC: Prestidigitation still (1 hour duration)


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 13, 2003)

Irendol:

Well my friend it would seem I only have a couple of days worth of food left, but it would seem that water be the first thing we should find. 

Larrock:

Nice trick there, I surely would apprieciate any help with this leftover food of mine. 

Perhaps either one of you would give me a hand with this barrel, perhaps it may have something edible or to drink inside..


----------



## Pierce (Aug 13, 2003)

Larrock waves his hand in Dural's direction - _silica_ - and Dural's rations dry themselves out.

Was someone crying for help a minute ago or do I still have seawater in my ears?

Larrock scans the beach for the source of the cries.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 13, 2003)

"Someone needs help," Flynn murmurs, rushing across the beach towards the source of the cries.


----------



## Thels (Aug 13, 2003)

Flynn comes across a halforc lying at the edge of the water. He's obviously dead for over a day already, considering the smell and looks. There's something odd about the way his body lies. Not flat out, but bulky, as if he's lying on top of something. A cry for help comes from the direction of his stomach.

OOC: I'm assuming Irendöl walked towards the forest, since it's pretty hard to listen from 100 feet away.

As Irendöl walks towards the forest, he hears the same flapping noises that Ben heard earlier. Closer to the forest, he can't make out any more sounds than the squeeking and an occasional flapping coming from the forest. From behind him, he hears people talking, one person yelling for help and one person running.

Irendöl tries to peak through the leaves, but doesn't see further than one or two feet. Just before he decides to look back, he spots a small yellow wormlike creature about half an inch long crawling over a yellow leaf. Knowing what to look for, he notices more of the creatures. All yellow, and crawling over the yellow leaves only.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 13, 2003)

'I've about 7 days worth of food, as well as the means,Blessed Corellon, to purify any food that others may have, though it be spoiled. As well, I salvaged fishing line and hooks from the Ship, so if we can catch some of those little salamanders, or some crabs, we should be able to get some fish.' 

Drithmyne heads for the yelling along with Irendol, talking in Elvish as he does 'Aye, tis good to have some of the Folk along.We should get a shelter built, or off of this beach, in case the natives are less than happy at our arrival.' . Seeing the Half-Orc's body in the surf, he suggests getting it out of the water,as the poor fellow deserves a decent burial.Drithmyne then extracts the dead fellow from Sashelas' Domain.

OoC:Other tasks etc...as you see fit, unless others do them:Get the barrels on shore, pry them open, have a closer look at Ben's 'fruit' and see about doing some fishing.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 13, 2003)

Stillgem heard someone walking toward him. Heavy footfalls, like those of a human. Still' did his best to make a grab for his dagger. 

Who's thar!? Oi'll skin ya alive if'n ya've come to take out a poor Gnome travellor, then you'll come away with scars I'll tell ya! 

His small arm managed to free itself and started waving and jabbing in the small hopes of scaring the unseen newcomer. Perhaps if they were of evil intent, they'd leave him alone?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 14, 2003)

Flynn turns back to look at Drithmyne and nods.  "Aye, an unnatural thing it is for the dead to not be buried in the earth."  He pulls the body inward towards the shore, arms hooked under the corpse's.  "There seems to be something under him, as well."


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 14, 2003)

Ben sees his oversized backpack lying on the shore, and goes to pick it up. Looking at the ball still in his hand, he sticks it inside one of the pockets, and shoulders the pack. He looks around a little confused, until he sees a couple of people struggling with a corspse.

"Ben do it!"

He comes over to the corpse, grabs the belt around its waste, and easily lifts it 5 ft into the air.

"Where you want it?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 14, 2003)

Flynn grins and walks to a spot about 10 feet inland.  "Here, my large friend," he says, making an X in the sand with his foot.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 14, 2003)

Looking down at the Gnome lying half-buried in the sand Drithmyne grins and says 'Ladies and Gentlemen, we have a Gnome! Come my fine fellow, we have a lovely villa over by that tree, with the best food and as much beer as you like.' Drithmyne helps the poor bedraggled Gnome to his feet, recognizing him from the ship.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 14, 2003)

Ahh much better, My thanks to you sirrah. No...I din'na hear anything...but...  Looking back towards the gathering people It does seem like your not the only one who may of heard something.. 
 Moving over to the others Dural get about 40' away (damn short legs....good over distance, not in a sprint y'know ) when the large fellow throws a body_My....hope that persons not alive...hell of a way to wake up..._  noting the body hits solidly without any extra movement, he continues towards the group_Yep beyond most hope, looks like..._ almost trips again on that darn driftwood. Recovering from another embarrassing moment of the day he does note a glint of steel flashing at the others feet...HEY!! Better watch out over there!


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 14, 2003)

The light and voices completely surpised Stillgem and momentarily blinded, he yelped as the heavy body was flung from upon him.

Who? Wha? Y.. Eh?  

Ignoring any helping hands, the small gnome jumped to his feet, only to fall back on his arse due to his feet lacking normal bloodflow. Completely frustrated he growled and muttered a small Thankyou. and started to make sure his possessions were undamaged.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 14, 2003)

> In the common tongue, looking at the others:
> How are you all fixed for provisions ?




I've got about three days worth of food and water, most of my other supplies were lost at sea.  She looks at the dead Half-Orc. 

(looking at Flynn) Maybe he has something of value. We should search his body before burying it. Unless you mind... 
She walks up to the corpse and begins searching it for anything of value, humming slightly as she works.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 14, 2003)

OoC:As stated before after discovering the Gnome under the body.

Drithmyne moves back along the beach, pulling crates and barrels from the Sea, gathering the Flotsam&Jetsam of the doomed ship t see what the group may be able to salvage. Afterwards, Drithmyne tries to catch some of the salamanders to use as bait for fishing.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 14, 2003)

Walking over to the newly discovered survivor, Dural offeres a hand to the gnome.The name's Dural, friend. After your possesions are gathered perhaps you could aid me in investigating the tree line for a way into the forest that won't require cutting our way in.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 14, 2003)

Irendöl watches the small yellow worms for a moment or two, trying to note what they are doing - then walks back to the beach to aid Drithmyne in pulling up anything that might be of use from the wreck.


----------



## Pierce (Aug 14, 2003)

Larrock assists in the salvage efforts, making free use of his ability to dry out items as necessary.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 14, 2003)

Ben sees everyone pulling stuff out of the water, and thinks it looks like fun. Shortly thereafter, he's wading through chest-deep (on him) water, grabbing everything from small slivers of wood to man-sized objects, and taking them back to land, his passage making a surge of water.

And he's laughing the whole time.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 15, 2003)

Looking at the Sun, Stillgem squinted a little. 

He turned to the dwarf. Aye, though I wonder, is this the land for which I boarded? 

He sighed a little, stepped closer to the dwarf and peered at the taller humanoids who were sorting through the items that had been cast upon the shore by the waves. 



Can these outsiders be trusted?  He asked in a lowered tone.


----------



## Thels (Aug 15, 2003)

OOC: Darn, long day yesterday and when I came home, the forums were down 

Resa checks upon the halforc corpse and finds:
2 daggers,
a pouch containing 18 GP, 6 SP and 11 CP,
a soaked but otherwise good leather armor,
a backpack containing
2 water skins,
4 trail rations,
3 torches,
a flint and steel set,
a whetstone,
a winter blanket,
a bedroll and
a crowbar.
All of it is soaked wet and the current contents of the water skin seems to be at least partly sea water.

Irendöl watches the worms crawl over the leaves and from the leaves to the trunks and back before heading back to the others.

Drithmyne notices a barrel closeby, but as he tries to roll it out of the water, he's able to move it for a few inches, after which the barrel rolls back. With the help of Ben, Irendöl and Larrock however, the barrel is easily brought to shore.

Looking around for other stuff, the group salvages
3 large barrels,
5 small barrels,
a chest that lost it's doors and contents,
part of a desk with the drawers included,
2 large coffins, both locked,
another coffin, broken in half and without contents,
a piano, most notes still working,
a small box, locked,
half a matras,
a rope, about 200 feet long and
lots of debris.

When you are working on clearing it for over an hour, Drithmyne discovers than the stuff they salvaged is a lot closer to the water than they originally thought.

Those who payed attention know there was still at least a full week of sailing remaining.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 15, 2003)

> Resa checks upon the halforc corpse and finds:
> 2 daggers,
> a pouch containing 18 GP, 6 SP and 11 CP,
> a soaked but otherwise good leather armor,
> ...




After pocketing the money she puts the rest of the stuff out on a nice and sunny spot on the beach to dry. Then she picks up her sword to clean and sharpen it.


----------



## Pierce (Aug 15, 2003)

> a small box, locked,




Larrock picks up the box and begins inspecting it, shaking it gently, trying to determine if he's seen this style of lock before and generally noting details.

OOC: Search for traps


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 15, 2003)

Ben smiles wistfully upon seeing the piano, remebering the sounds of one in a tavern near his childhood home. He walks up to it, and trying to play the one tune a bard taught him - chopsticks - but he's much larger than when he learned, and his figers more often than not hit two of the human-sized keys at the same time.

Still, it's a memory from when his parents were alive, and vaguely a sound from more civilized lands, and so he continues to try, giggling everytime he makes mistake.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 15, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *3 large barrels,
> 5 small barrels,*




Flynn walks over towards where Larrock, Irendol and Drithmyne are scavenging through the detritus of the wreck and picks through it briefly.

"We should keep those barrels as well," he says.  "They may come in handy when we're gathering food or drink."


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2003)

The box is locked, but doesn't seem to be trapped.

Judging by the weight, the barrels seem to be full already.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 16, 2003)

Clapping Stillgem on the shoulder Of course my friend....they don't seem to be anymore dangerous then this land that we're in, besides we all are in this together and together we will survive! 
Well Let's go let the others know where we're off to, and then explorin' we will go Shaking the gnome with enthusiasm, Dural turns to speak to the others of his plan. Walking (hopefully with the gnome) he heads over to the elves, Well there gentles, looks like you have the gathering of the ship well in hand. I was thinkin' that me and Stillgem should go a'checkin fora way into this here forest without the need to cut our way in. What do you say?


----------



## Uriel (Aug 16, 2003)

Opening barrels, Drithmyne eyes the Dwarf and Gnome, city bred and monestary raised and suggests 'Why don't you take someone versed in the ways of the woods as well, friend? I follow that path as does at least one other here.'


----------



## Pierce (Aug 16, 2003)

Larrock reaches into his pack and removes a set of metal tools, going to work on the box.

One never know what one might find, eh?  Wait up a few, gents, and I'll tag along.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 16, 2003)

_Waiting and waiting....stay centered Dural....._ Closing his eyes and taking a deep breath  Yes...Yes... You are quite right just would like to get away from this beach....never was one for the ocean anyway....well then....hmmm....as soon as one of you goode folk are ready I would be much gratefull in your insights into this forest.... 

And of course I would be happy to help investigate these barrels with you, after all  "The more Birds that gather to feed the faster the Worms become"


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2003)

After messing around a little, Larrock manages to pry the lock open. Opening the chest a little, he spots lots of jewelry inside, most looking pretty expensive. None of the others spots what's inside, paying attention to other stuff. Investigating the jewelry in greater detail, including appraising or counting it would require them removed from the chest. The chest with contents weights around 35 lb.

The barrels are sealed. Opening them would require either breaking them or make a hole in them.

The equipment now is very close to the water, or vice versa. It'll be a couple of minutes before the stuff starts taking water again. The majority of the stuff you saw scattered across the beach now seems submerged in the water.

Those that go up to the forest hear the same disappearing flapping sounds. The high density of leaves makes it look almost as a yellowgreen wall.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 16, 2003)

Drithmyne thinks a bit on the subject, his innate curiosity at the environs of the forest was suppressed just enough for the common sense survival instinct to kick in.
'I think we should concentrate on getting all of this gear out of the water before the incoming tide takes it away. We don't have much time. Ben would be an asset in this, as he's stronger than any of the rest of us, and bigger too, thus less chance to lose any battles those pesky waves throw his way. After we gather all of this and move it high enough so as to not become wet again, then we should foray into the woods. As well, I have a canvas tarp that I salvaged from the wreckage and some fishing line. Setting up a make-shift shelter and trying to get some food would also be a good endeavor.I suggest Ben,myself and Resa,on wreckage retrieval,Dural,Flynn and Mr Stillgem on the woods-scout and Irendol and Larrok on setting up a shelter and organizing what we find as we find it in the surf. Does that sound agreeable, everyone? As well, I am a fair fisherman, so  will happily go about that after getting all of the salvagable things from the Sea.  Drithmyne hopes that he didn't come off as bossy, he was just trying to be practical, and there didn't seem to as of yet be the basic semblance of any organization to their efforts.


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2003)

The beach is pretty flat, so there's no saying how high the tide will get.

The items listed is the items you pulled to shore so far. There's more, but then you'd have to expand left or right for quite a distance. Most of the heavier stuff is already submerged by now.


----------



## Pierce (Aug 16, 2003)

> *After messing around a little, Larrock manages to pry the lock open. Opening the chest a little, he spots lots of jewelry inside, most looking pretty expensive. None of the others spots what's inside, paying attention to other stuff. Investigating the jewelry in greater detail, including appraising or counting it would require them removed from the chest. The chest with contents weights around 35 lb.*




Larrock mutters _shome yertrix_ and concentrates on the contents of the box for a few seconds.

OOC: Casting Detect Magic.


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2003)

Neither the chest nor it's contents radiate any magic. Looking around, the only items close by that radiate magic are one of the Halforc's daggers and something from within one of the coffins.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 16, 2003)

> I suggest Ben,myself and Resa,on wreckage retrieval,Dural,Flynn and Mr Stillgem on the woods-scout and Irendol and Larrok on setting up a shelter and organizing what we find as we find it in the surf. Does that sound agreeable, everyone?




_That's sensible_ Resa nods, sheaths her sword, and resumes the salvaging effort. She begins by carrying what she took from the corpse up into the edge of the forest. Then she goes off to gather up the items in the water (but nothing that's obviously too far out to save), working her way out towards the left side of the beach. Then she doubles back and takes the stuff higher up on the beach into the edge fo the forest. If she spots anything that seems particularly valuable or interesting she will go after that first.


----------



## Pierce (Aug 16, 2003)

Larrock closes the chest again, not bothering to lock it.  He drags it over to where Resa has spread out the Half-orc's gear to dry and picks up the (magic) dagger.  I could use a back up he says, to no one in particular.  Still dragging the chest of jewelry he makes his way to the coffin and proceeds to check it out.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 16, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Dural,Flynn and Mr Stillgem on the woods-scout and Irendol and Larrok on setting up a shelter and organizing what we find as we find it in the surf. Does that sound agreeable, everyone? *




"Sounds fine to me," Flynn says.  "Dural, Stillgem?"


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2003)

By the time Larrock walked back to the coffin, it's bottom is in the water. inspecting it doesn't give you anything particular. The lock doesn't seem hard to pick either.

Resa has to move far away from the party in order to find new stuff, mostly consisting for some more barrels with 1 broken barrel and another coffin. Sound comes from within the coffin.

Dural was already waiting near the edge of the forest and notices the same small yellow worms as Irendöl did earlier.


----------



## Pierce (Aug 17, 2003)

Larrock sets to work picking the lock on the coffin.

OOC: If he hears the sounds coming from the other coffin, he'll be careful to stand back to open it.  Otherwise, he'll just yank it open.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Of course,Lets get too it before the water rises any further. The only thing I noticed originally was the worms on the leaves....don't know much about trees but seems a little odd to have so many worms around.  Well hopefully we can find some type of break into the woods. 
 Dural turns and heads back to the tree line and starts heading to the left along the tree line keeping an eye out for any breaks into the forest (perhaps an animal trail or something that leads into the forest)


----------



## Thels (Aug 17, 2003)

Larrock opens the coffin with hardly an efford. Inside he sees:

Several sets of clothes, designed for a slightly aboveaverage sized human,
A chain shirt, complete with helmet,
A large steel shield,
A bastard sword,
A backpack,
A winter blanket,
A whetstone,
A potion, wrapped in some clothes,
A set of fletcher tools,
A mighty composite longbow (+1 str),
Three quivers containing sixty arrows each,
Flint and steel,
Eight torches,
Three sunronds,
Two water skins, empty,
Five trail rations.

Everything inside is completely dry.

Dural and Flynn travel over the beach along the forest for about half an hour, without noticing anything in particular, except that after about ten minutes walking, there's no wreckage to be seen anymore.

After half an hour, they see things standing on the beach. When they come a little closer they look like standards, about 3 feet high, placed in two rows next to each other, starting next to the forest and leading into the water. They continue as far as you can see them, as the last ones you spot barely reach out of the water. The two rows are about five feet away from each other.

When you get even closer, you see that the standards seem to be some kind of plant. A darkgreen stalk, four inch thick, rises up from the sand ending in an undecorative knob that looks like a ball with a shallow hole at the top. The forest has an opening here right next to the line in between the plants, also being five foot wide. There are no trees on the path, but there are quite a few yellow and very light green leaves hanging over the path, reducing sight to about twenty feet inwards.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 17, 2003)

Realising that he had been left behind whilst he cleared his sinuses and nose (Due to the cold he caught after being in the water for so long,) Stillgem rushed over to Dural and Flynn and went past them to the tree line, not bothering to see if they were following.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 17, 2003)

Drithmyne motions for Ben to follow and takes off after Resa, making polite conversation as he does 'So, where are you from, Miss? I hail from Falcon's reach, though that's a bit remote inside the Elven lands...looks like an able group we have here, things might just turn out after all.' 
Smiling as he turns his attention to Ben, he continues 'So Ben, have you given any thoughts to what you want to see, what you want to do in this new Land? Quite a few opportunities for someone so able-bodied here, I shouldn't wonder.'


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 17, 2003)

Ben gets bored with playing the piano, and wanders over to join the rest of the party. Humming a tune that seems to wander all over the place, he lends his strength where it's needed, pulling items away from the water. On a subconscioous level, he seems to be putting items past any seaweed or high tide line that's visible.

Once that's done, he sits cross-leged on the sand, pulls the globe he took earlier from the ground out of his pouch, and tries to figure out what it is. He' shakes it to see if he can hear anything inside. If he does, he'll try to crack it gently with his hands. If he hears nothing, he places it on a rock, stands up, and smashes it with an overhead swing of his greatclub.

OOC: For the record, those sealed containers should be called _coffers_, I think we were all expecting to see a body in them. 

As a little background knowledge, it takes about 5 and a half hours to go from low tide to high tide (I live on an island), a survival or know(nature) check could probably come up with how high it would go depending on how long it's been. Unless there actually is a high-tide marker in the sand.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 17, 2003)

> Drithmyne motions for Ben to follow and takes off after Resa, making polite conversation as he does  'So, where are you from, Miss? I hail from Falcon's reach, though that's a bit remote inside the Elven lands...looks like an able group we have here, things might just turn out after all.'




Resa blushes, not used to being adressed so politely. She stays silent for a while as they walk, looking at Drithmyne with the corner of her eye. Finally she speaks, a hint of regret in her voice. I too grew up in the forests, a child of one of the many, nameless barbarian tribes of the north. I left that world behind me long ago. I've been a guard and a mercenary ever since. I...  She shuts her mouth, _He doesn't want to hear this. What does he care about my life? He's just making conversation, you stupid cow. Listen, don't speak._ 

ooc:She's really quite ugly, just so you know .
____



> Resa has to move far away from the party in order to find new stuff, mostly consisting for some more barrels with 1 broken barrel and another coffin. Sound comes from within the coffin.




Resa draws her greatsword and breaks open the lock (or the nails or whatever's keeping it closed) of the coffin, then she pushes the lid aside with the tip of the sword, watching intently at the contents, prepared for the worst and ready for battle.


----------



## Pierce (Aug 17, 2003)

Larrock pockets the potion and again concentrating - _shome yertrix_ - determines if any other items in the coffer show as magic.  After this, he calls to the rest of the group

*Hey!  I found some equipment over here!  Anyone need any of this stuff?*


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 18, 2003)

Looking around, at these strange plants Dural turns to Flynn
 Dural starts looking around for Stillgem (hopefully spotting him before he gets into trouble)Well, looks like we found what we were looking for Flynn, what say you about investigatin' this here break with our gnome friend, or head on back to the rest.....Speaking of which have you seen Stillgem?


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 18, 2003)

Stillgem steps through the tree-line, peering right a left with bow strung with arrow notched. He scans the surrounding flora for movements and threats.

(OOC - makes spot check)


----------



## Thels (Aug 18, 2003)

OOC: Okay, coffers they are. I did warn you that english ain't my native language, didn't I?

A good three hours past since you arrived here. During that time, the water's only been rising. None of you seems to have noticed the high-tide point (though none of you have actively been searching for it either).

Stillgem steps into the forest and is completely surrounded by leaves. The density of the leaves is so high, that he's fully encapsuled in them. Sight is limited to several inches, once you manage to sweep that leave from your face. The bow in your hands becomes a large hindrace, and the arrow is certainly not nocked anymore. There's no way you could wield a weapon in here, let alone a bow. Staying here much longer gives you the idea that you're suffocating. And what's that itchy feeling all over your body?

The coffer possesses no more magical items.

Ben whacks the red globe to pulp with his greatclub. A lot of soft jelly-like yellow substance emerges from the globe and spatters across the surrounding beach, including on Ben.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 18, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *OOC: Okay, coffers they are. I did warn you that english ain't my native language, didn't I?*




OOC: Indeed you did, hence why I was correcting it in a friendly manner  I'd much rather equipment than a body.

--

Ben sniffs at the jelly, and if the freagrance is better than cow manure, will taste a sample.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 18, 2003)

"Confounded leaves," Flynn says, pushing apart the leaves.  He walks over to the strange plant Dural pointed out.

OOC:  Making a Wilderness Lore...erm, Survival roll to see what I can see about them.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 18, 2003)

Drithmyne continues on down the beach with Resa, looking for any more gear/wreckage not completely underwater.
Smiling at the woman, he continues  'I hope to find Elves here, if they are here, and see if they have the same Faiths and Traditions as my Folk. Perhaps found a temple to Corellon, the father of Elvenkind, may his arrows fly ever-true and his blade remain ever-sharp.'


----------



## Pierce (Aug 18, 2003)

Feeling a little nervous about the encroaching tide, Larrock starts heading inland towards the treeline and Dural and Flynn.  He's making slow progress, however, since he's dragging a box full of jewelry and a coffer full of equipment.

A little help sure would be nice....


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 18, 2003)

Assuming eating the jelly doesn't hurt Ben, he will lick his fingers clean, and then, upon hearing Larrock's plea for help, will wnader over and start helping with the coffer.

"Oooo.... shiny sticks!" he exclaims, pulling out the sunrods. He takes one in each hand and...

OOC: Dunno if you want to give Larrock some kind of check before Ben starts bangin the rods together.


----------



## Pierce (Aug 18, 2003)

Um.. uh... I don't think... uh... damn, you're big.  Um, could you help me carry these up?

Larrock desparately tries to get Ben to take the coffer and box instead of playing with the sunrods.

Please?


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 18, 2003)

Frowning at his situation Stillgem did his best to step back enough so he could put his bow and arrow away and drawing his dagger so he may cut at the foliage before him. 

The itching discomfort only serves to anger him and after a quick scratching session, he re-enters the tree-line, this time hacking at the leaves and such in an effort to carve a path through.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 19, 2003)

Looking around for Stillgem, noting that he is not with them has got Dural a little concerned. Moving to keep up with Flynn 
You dinna' happen to see where our compainion went off to did ya'? It may not be the safest time to wonder off alone. 
 Calling outSTILLGEM! CAN YOU HEAR ME LAD? 
Dural then looks back the way they have traveled to see if the gnome may be poking his head out(of the wooded area)

OOC: Spot and listen checks....


----------



## Thels (Aug 19, 2003)

The jelly smells okay and tastes great. It doesn't have much substance though, so it would take a lot to still one's appetite, especially your own.

As Ben slams the two sticks together, they start emitting a bright light, blinding Larrock and Ben for several seconds. There's still a third stick in the coffin.

Stillgem occasionally scratches his body to find out he's covered with small yellow worms, about half an inch in length. They're crawling everywhere, including under his clothes.

The leaves bend a lot easier than they break, so it requires one hand to hold the leaves and another to cut it down. After about half an hour of work, you made yourself a tunnel about 15 foot in length and 5 foot in width and height. The worms keep crawling around you an on to you, and the itchy feeling remains. In addition, you start to feel quite sleepy.

OOC: Afaik, Stillgem went into the forest right away, so he's not anywhere close to Dural and Flynn, but in full sight of the rest.

Flynn doesn't recognize the plant type at all. The stalk ain't even close to any type of plant he knows about. The stalks are very straight up, the knobs are very round and the plants are really in a sharp line, always with 2 exactly next to each other.

Flynn and Dural see a flotsam carrying a person floating towards them.

Drithmyne walks a little towards the direction Flynn and Dural headed in search for new material, and comes across 2 more coffers. The rest seems to be wooden wreckage. By now, the other materials have been moved next to the treeline.

There's still about 30 feet between the treeline and the water.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 19, 2003)

Resa pushes open the lid of the coffer (the noisy one) ... ...


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 19, 2003)

OOC: right then, thought he was with us...got a little confused oh well..

Upon seeing the person floating on the wreckage Dural starts heading out (into the water...again..arrggghhh),to try to bring him in.(that is if there aren't fins circling or things obviously trying to eat him at the time)


----------



## Thels (Aug 19, 2003)

Resa discovers that the coffer is locked. Placing her greatsword at the right spot and putting enough force behind it, Resa manages to break open the lock. Inside she spots a cat with a completely white fur cowering in one of the corners of the coffer, looking right at Resa with big blue eyes. The rest of the contents seem to consist of clothing of fine material and some rations. There might be other stuff in there if you inspect, though.

The flotsam is too far away to wade to, though it's coming this way. Taking a carefull look, the person on the flotsam might perhaps not be a 'him'.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 19, 2003)

Trying to keep her eyes from slipping closed, Jollunia struggled to maintain her hold on the pieces of wood from the ship. She had been holding on to the assorted collection of wood and debris for what seems like days, though she's sure it's only been hours. Her arms ached, not to mention her legs, one of which seems to have been twisted in her attempt to get away from the sinking ship. The pieces of wood that she had gathered around herself were not enough to support her, so she was forced to stay conscious, or slip into the sea.

Luckily, the cold water kept the desire to sleep at bay, or at least more at bay then it would have been. 

_Is that surf that I hear, or is it my imagination?_ A pounding noise over the constant noise of the waves against the flotsam was hardly more then a hum in the distance. She strained her salt-crusted eyes in the direction of the noise, but could see nothing over the material around her. 

_Well, if it is surf, then hopefully the tide will bring me in. If not... then..._ she left the thought unfinished; for the contemplation of a dark end was the last thing she wanted to dwell on.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 19, 2003)

Through his anger Stillgem suddenly took more note of the yellow worms crawling over his skin. He panicked and ran towards the water-line and the other survivors,  shrieking  slapping and swatting at the itchy creatures. He wanted them off. All of them. Now. Before..... 

*strangely, Still' felt a wee bit sleepy through all of this*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 19, 2003)

Seeing Stillgem bolt from the trees into the water, flailing at himself wildly the entire flight, Flynn runs after the gnome.

OOC: Do I have worms on me, as well?


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 19, 2003)

_Now, surely, that was a scream!_ Jollunia though through the haze of exhaustion that threatened her constantly.

Once more fighting to see over the debris that surrounded her, she looked in the direction of the noise. Her eyes still hurt and she had a hard time focusing, but finally, the trees and the beach played before her eyes, looking like a heat mirage... with people there! _Are they... real?_

She decided to take the chance, and with the remaining portion of her strength, waved in the direction of the shore. She tried to yell, to get their attention, but her throat refused to comply.

_I hope they aren't cannibals_ was her last thought, as finally her consciousness fled.


----------



## Thels (Aug 19, 2003)

After a few minutes Jollunia drifts close enough for Dural for him to pull the flotsam out of the water.

Flynn runs back to the group, which takes a while (it was about half an hour walking). No worms on him. (I assume he didn't peek in the forest as he wasn't anywhere close to where Stillgem entered the forest.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 20, 2003)

Calling out to the other survivor of this terrible fate, Dural notes the human start to slip off of the Flotsum._Oh No!  I can't let this one die_ Dural begins to swim out, Luckily for her she was not too far out. As her hands slip below the waves Dural manages to grap ahold of her wrist and bring her back up to the surface. Swimming back to shore (good thing she's light enough) he drags her unconsious body out of the surf.  _Boy, she is a pale one..._ Checking her for signs of life he is cheered by a strong heartbeat. Taking out his water skin he proceeds to sprinkle some around her lips and face to awaken her. As her eyes start to flicker and she grabs for the water, Carefull there Lass, don't take in to much lest ye drown on dry land.... When your fit to move we'll get you to the others....Names Dural..


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 20, 2003)

Ben turns at the sounds of flailing and swatting of little yellow worms, and sees excitement. Grinning broadly, he lumbers over at a fast pace, a glowing sunrod clasped in each huge fist.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 20, 2003)

Drithmyne opens the coffers as best he could, then , gathering the items together, he asks Corellon to help Divine their nature, if they are special in any way.
Casting _Detect Magic_ on contents.


----------



## Pierce (Aug 20, 2003)

Watching Ben scramble away with the glowsticks Larrock mutters,
Big, but not too bright.  Scratch that - quite bright at the moment!
Chuckling at his _bon mot_ Larrock finishes dragging the coffer and strongbox high up on the beach near the tree line and plops down.  After a few minutes spent catching his breath, he stands and pulls out his whistle.
_***TWEEEEEET***_*  Hey!  Can we all get collected here a minute?  Everyone meet up here - bring whatever and -uh- WHOever you've found!*
With that, he sits back down on the sand and begins contemplating the strange jungle before him.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 20, 2003)

Ben's head whips around at the loud whistle, trips in the sand, and slams into the ground with a loud *wunff*! He manages to hold onto the sunrod with his right hand, but the one in the left flies out and lands a good 30 feet away.

"My falled downed." he says to no one in particular, struggling to being his massive form off the ground. Covered in sand now, he runs back to Larrock, waiving the sunrod in the air like a sword.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 20, 2003)

> Resa discovers that the coffer is locked. Placing her greatsword at the right spot and putting enough force behind it, Resa manages to break open the lock. Inside she spots a cat with a completely white fur cowering in one of the corners of the coffer, looking right at Resa with big blue eyes. The rest of the contents seem to consist of clothing of fine material and some rations. There might be other stuff in there if you inspect, though.




_Ahh, _ resa smiles, _some noblewoman's clothes. That could fetch a pretty prize, unless the cat has ruined it._ But you are a cute little pussycat, and you might even be worth a few coins yourself. She talks to the cat soothingly, pets it and offers it some of her water to drink and some dried meat to eat. _Now, let's see what else is in there._ Putting the cat aside she starts rifling trough the clothing, looking for anything of value.


----------



## Thels (Aug 20, 2003)

The cat seems very nervous, but calms down after given some food and water. As Resa searches through the coffer, she finds more travellers equipment, including a mediumsized longsword with nice decorations on the hilt and lines drawn on the blade as well as a finely crafted and decorated suit of chain that covers the whole body. Unfortunately, it seems to be made for an elf as it's rather small in size.

Drithmyne fails to break open one of the coffers. The other coffer contains traveller clothes (humansized, seem to have been used before), torches, rations, waterskins, bedrolls, backpacks, a few sets of flint and steel and a rope (200') with grappling hook. Neither coffer contains magical items.

There's 15' left between the forest and the water.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 20, 2003)

Resa carries the Coffer (with the cat) and the barrels to the place (in the edge of the forest) that she put the rest of her stuff. Considering the possibility that the water might rise higher than that she secures her findings with some rope, binding them to some trees.

Carrying the cat she walks towards Larrok.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 20, 2003)

Jollunia, opens her eyes reluctantly as the fresh water is applied to her lips, and grabs instintively to the offered liquid.



> Carefull there Lass, don't take in to much lest ye drown on dry land.... When your fit to move we'll get you to the others....Names Dural..




She slows down in her desperate attempt to rehydrate herself, and looks then to the dwarf, who was offering the water. "Hintal?" She asks deleriously, thinking it was a dwarf that had traveled with her in her last group. "Your dead... and where is your armor... you never took off your armor..." she mumbles as the kindly dwarf helps her to a sitting position.

With the new perspective, Jollunia remembered the reck, and the ensuing voyage through the sea. Her eyes clear and looks around with true awareness. Right then, she heard the whistle, and the cry for orginization. She shook her head and looks back to the dwarf. 

"Thank you, sir." Remembering the original words spolken to her, she amends "Dural..." She start to struggle to her feet, and finds Dural there to help her. "Thank you again. We probbale should see what the ruckus is about." She scans the area for her sheild and spear. Not seeing them she asks the dwarf "Have you seen a spear and sheild... seems I've missplaced them." 

The white of the sand blends with the white of her clothing, though the water stains do not.

[OoC: What's the weather like? I'm imagining a tropical setting, but I figure I may be completely off! Thanks!]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 20, 2003)

Flynn checks his clothes and, finding none of the yellow worms that were such an annoyance to Stillgem, starts walking over towards the dwarfl and his find.  Then he winces at the shrill sound of Larrock's whistle and alters his path to walk over the beach towards the assembly.  

"There are some sort of vermin in the forests," Flynn says.  "Friend gnome found them quite an annoyance, apparently."


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 20, 2003)

looking at the others, Jollunia recognises a number of them from the ship.

"Are you all survivors? Have the natives made themselves known... if there are any?" A lot of other questions plegue her over active mind, but for right now, she sticks with the ones she knows that the others could answer. As for the rest, she will probably have to answer on her own.

She skans the beack and surrounding land for any higher elevations so that she can see into the island proper as far as posssible. As she moves, she notes the heavy trafic that the others had left in their quest for salvage. _ No chance of seeing if there were any tracks of larger creatures here... Oh well, there will be time._ 

As always, the wilderness lore she knows drings to her mind a picture of the man who had taught her. _I wish you were here, Aranell..._ Her eyes sting, and she hopes it's the salt from the sea and not her tears that are the cause of the pain.

After a few steps, she finds that she has the stregth to support her self and straightens to move on her own.


----------



## Thels (Aug 20, 2003)

Tropical indeed. The sun is just around it's highest peak in an otherwise clearblue sky. It's getting a bit warmer than is comfortable to most of you, but nothing really bothering.

The cat jumps out of the coffer when Resa starts searching it and takes a five-foot distance from Resa, moving back when Resa approaches it. When Resa walks towards Larrock, the cat follows her on the same five-foot distance.

The beach is only 15 foot wide by now and very flat, no elevations. There's the line of plants going into the sea, the rocks to the right and unexplored terrain to the left (check earlier posts for more details).

Stillgem finally managed to scrub the last one off while in the water. They seem to sink.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 20, 2003)

Not being on land long enough to realize that the tide is coming in, she can not mention it to the others. She does not the tree line, where the tide would stop during high tide, however. She continues to were the others had gathered. "Has anyone found any shelter?" she asks as she reaches them. Once more, her eyes scan the line of the trees and then above them for any sighs of smoke, or fire that would indicate civilization.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 20, 2003)

Ben watches everyone gather in one spot, and waves to everyone in an overzealous way with the hand still holding the sunrod. Then his eyes are drawn to the

"KITTY CAT!!!"

Ben drops the sunrod on the ground and all but runs towards the cat, trying to scoop it up so he can pet it.

"Kittykittykittykittykitty!"


----------



## Thels (Aug 20, 2003)

No signs of civilization as far as you can see. The whole scene has kind of a serene feeling to it, if it wasn't for the horror that brought you here. The forest on one side, the sea on the other, and a few people in the middle making friends.

The cat is obviously scared by the big man approaching it and takes cover between Resa's legs, appearantly forgetting about it's hesistance earlier on.


----------



## Pierce (Aug 20, 2003)

Once everyone has gathered up:

OK, we obviously can't go thataway  - points to the cliffs -  and Dural has discovered that these worms don't appreciate anyone on their turf, apparently, so blazing a trail through the jungle is out.  Shall we gather up and head down that way?  Larrock motions down the beach in the opposite firection of the cliffs, where it seems there may be a different way inland.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 20, 2003)

Jollunia just nods... what else was there to do? She looked at the assorted people, and sighed. No spear or shield that looked like hers. She quickly scanned the rest of the debre, and hoped that she would catch sight of them as the traveled.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 20, 2003)

After picking that last worm out of his beard, Stillgem walks to the others.

Oi'm thinkin' that there'd be no point to us all standin' about here yacking.  He gestures to the dwarf. What did you and the man-elf here find on your jaunt up the sand? I could not get through the bush and scrub, per'aps you's two found some way inland?. The gnome suddenly searches himself frantically for worms that may still be on his person.


----------



## Thels (Aug 20, 2003)

Stillgem scratches himself fanatically for a few seconds after which he looks back at the group with a glazy look in his eyes as if he's not really there, before he collapses on the sand. After only a few seconds he's out, snoring.

OOC: Dead, assume you're sleeping until further notice.

OOC: If you guys decide to move for longer distances, please state what stuff you guys take along. Also, may I remind you guys that there's still 2 sealed coffers.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 20, 2003)

OOC: Bollox..... >_<


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 20, 2003)

Ben tries to follow the conversation as best he can, but he has trouble with come of the strange accents he hears. Then the gnome passes out.

"L'il guy falled downed." - Ben has a way with pointing out the obvious


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 20, 2003)

Jollunia rushes over to the gnome, and quickly checks to see if he's alive. "Seems to be" she says under her breath. She looks at the others and then seeing that none of them share the same look in their eyes that she saw in his, asks "This the one that found something in the brush that did nto agree to him? Seems it may have poisoned him some how. I have no means to cure such an aflixtion, but we probably can't stay here till he wakes." She spyes the large ogre-man child and asks "Do you think you can carry him till he wakes?" She then gets up and offers to carry a share of their loot from the debree.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 20, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *
> The cat is obviously scared by the big man approaching it and takes cover between Resa's legs, appearantly forgetting about it's hesistance earlier on. *




Resa faces the charging giant, instinctively preparing herself for combat. Her greatsword is halfway out of it's scabbard when her rational mind kicks in. _The monster's just a child. Damn it, I'd rather face a monster. How the hell do I deal with this? _ 
 One hand still on the greatsword, she puts the other hand in front of her, palm out, and says with as much calm authority she can muster; No, Ben. No, you are frightening the kitty  _and you'd probably crush it by accident_ The kitty needs time to get used to all of us and to this strange new place. We have to let it decide when it wants to be friends. If you are not nice to the kitty it might run away.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 20, 2003)

"Don't want kitty to run 'way," states Ben...


Then re relalizes what was just asked of him. "Carry da little guy?" he asks. And, nodding, picks up the gnome, cradling him like a baby in his huge arms. "My keeped him safe."


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 21, 2003)

OOC: well it looks like I'm back with the rest(does make it easy that way....)
Well my friends there does seem to be a way in to the island....or whatever this land is..down the beach is a marked way to the interior that cuts through this forest.. Looking around at all the stuff gathered (and a cat?)
It does look like you've gathered up quite a bit...but the way this water is rising it might be best to get movin' on...by the way how is Stillgem?


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 21, 2003)

Resa nods, and moves back to where she put her stash. Once there she opens the the barrels and tries to organize and pack the items she found. If she can carry it (and she probably can) she's taking everything she found that isn't completely ruined. 




> Resa checks upon the halforc corpse and finds:
> 2 daggers,
> a pouch containing 18 GP, 6 SP and 11 CP,
> a soaked but otherwise good leather armor,
> ...


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 21, 2003)

Cheerfully helping out carrying items,Dural starts leading the others back to where the break in the forest was.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 21, 2003)

Jollunia nods to the large man-creature, as he picks up the child like gnome. She would have said thanks, but did not want to get to close to these people, emotionally. She did not want to get hurt again.

Jollunia looks over the stuff that the others had found and seeing the rope still there, she goes to grab it. He muscles straining under the load, but finally getting it to a place where it's comfortable on her back, she starts to head in the direction that the new comer had pointed out, fully expecting the others to follow, or be ahead of her already.

{OoC: I had assumed that Jollunia had lost her weapon and shield... was I correct? If not then she'll find them further up the beach, if that's all right!}


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 22, 2003)

Stillgem's leg kicks a little and he starts mumbling incoherantly in his sleep. After a wee while, he nuzzles into the crook of Ben's arm and smiling in whatever dream he is in, carries on with his slumber.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 22, 2003)

OOC: Ben would subconsciously make a heal check on the gnome. He's a caring kind of soul, and given to a couple of 'insights' into things.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 22, 2003)

OoC:Er, I thought that resa was closer when I found the 2 coffers.
I am fairly strong, so I will attempt to drag them further upbeach, above the water line hopefully while calling for Ben to help carry them. I assume that my Detect Magic didn't detect anything?
After, I will rejoin the group, hopefully with loot in hand. As well, we should have a post in the ooC with a total of all loot found so far.

IC: Drithmyne yells out 'Ben! I need your help here, more stuff to carry,Lad!' 
Drithmyne (with coffers, hopefully) then heads back to the larger group.


----------



## Pierce (Aug 22, 2003)

Larrock picks up the sunrod that Ben dropped when he went for the cat and stuffs it in his belt.  Then he grabs the box of jewelry and starts to lug it over to Jollunia.

There's some gear in that coffer over there.  You might find a use for it.  My name's Larrock, by the way.

He extends his hand in greeting.

Edit for grammar


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 22, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *
> IC: Drithmyne yells out 'Ben! I need your help here, more stuff to carry,Lad!'
> Drithmyne (with coffers, hopefully) then heads back to the larger group. *




Ben walks over to Drith, and cradling the gnome in one arm, begins to drag a coffer up the beach with his now-free hand


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 22, 2003)

Jollunia nods to the greeting from Larrock and takes his hand with serious look on her face and only answers with "Jollunia".  She then starts up the beach away from the rocks and towards safty.

_I hope I did not come accross to rudely_, she thinks, _but I just can not afford to become to attached to anyone..._ she looks around at the possibly very hostile environment, _especially here._ She struggles with her still soaked clothing, pack and the 200 feet of rope.


----------



## Thels (Aug 22, 2003)

Jollunia and Ben each notice small yellow stripes here and there on the gnome's body. Neither of you have any background knowledge about them.

Neither coffer radiated magical aura's.

OOC: It's up to yourself what you lost and what you didn't lose. I recommend not losing any vital equipment though, as it might get hard to replace them.

Edit: I really don't know where my head was. It's YELLOW stripes, YELLOW! *slaps self*


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 22, 2003)

After traveling a little towards the opening in the woods, Jollunia spots something in the debee of the ship. _Is that my sheild?_ SHe quickly hurries to the spot and does in fact find both her sheild and spear. _Praise Wintra!_ she says, a smile actually playing across her face. She then moves back to the others, placing a great deal of her weight on her halfspear, using it more as a walking stick then a weapon.


----------



## Thels (Aug 22, 2003)

By the group's effords it doesn't take long before the last two sealed coffers give out their contents.

One of them seem to have belonged to a cook, as it contains lots of cooking materials, from an iron pot to a knife, lots of herbs and fluids to spice up a meal, plates, dried meat and vegetables, bottles of wine and appropiate glasses. It contains some basic clothing for a man and a woman, both appearantly humansized. A pouch in one of the corner possesses 58 GP, 13 SP, 21 CP.

The other one contains more outdoor stuff:
2 longbows,
8 quivers with 20 arrows each,
4 halfspears,
10 shortspears,
2 battleaxes,
6 sets of explorer's outfit, ranging in size from as small as an elf to a very large human or perhaps an halforc,
6 leather armors, in the same sizes,
6 bedrolls,
6 winter blankets,
15 dry rations,
8 water skins,
2 large wooden shields,
2 sunrods,
12 torches,
2 sets of flint and steel,
2 healer's kits,
1 climber's kit,
1 set of masterwork thieves tools,
2 tents,
3 ropes of 50 foot each,
1 crowbar,
6 backpacks,
1 grappling hook,
1 whetstone.

As far as the group can see, only debris is remaining close to the shore.

The drawers of the desk contain some ink vials, pencils and paper, all wasted.

OOC: I'll make a sum-up of all the stuff found in the OOC soon.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 23, 2003)

Ben has seen the yellow worms already, which brings the childlike observation...

"Da worms crawl inside da l'il guy, mebbe?"


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 23, 2003)

Looking at the equipment gathered Dural states Perhaps we should just keep this equipment in the coffers and group carry them to the trail inward, should save us time as this tide does seem to be a'risin.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 23, 2003)

Carrying her own stuff and as much of the common equipment as practically possible Resa follows whoever knows the way towards the path into the forest.


----------



## Thels (Aug 23, 2003)

OOC: Keep in mind only Dural, Flynn and Jollunia have seen the path so far.

Once you guys packed your gear, we can get this game rolling.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 23, 2003)

Drithmyne takes the following (unless someone has a claim)


The Mighty Composite Long Bow <+1>, the Elven Chain that resa found (unless someone else can wear it and wants it), a healer's kit, another quiver of arrows.


----------



## Thels (Aug 23, 2003)

OOC: Resa took the Elven Chain when she found it, so she's carrying it around.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 23, 2003)

OoC:Gotcha. Unless she offers it, I don't really care much. I will make due with my armor.

Drithmyne goes over to the Gnome to see what ails him.

<Heal Check?>


----------



## Thels (Aug 23, 2003)

As Drithmyne inspects the gnome, he sees the same yellow stripes that Jollunia and Ben spotted earlier. Though he has no background knowledge about it either, he discovers small parts of slime on the body where the yellow stripes are. Perhaps the slime somehow entered the gnome's body.


----------



## Pierce (Aug 23, 2003)

Larrock picks over the remaining gear and spots the set of masterwork tools.  _Hmm, those look as good as mine, but I don't have any more room in my pack.  I wonder...._ 

Larrock picks up the tools and turns to Ben.

Ben, I need you to do me a big, big favor!  These are tools I can use to help us get back home, but I don't have any more room in my pack.  I need *your* help to carry them.  Can you do that for me?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 23, 2003)

As people gather up their things, Flynn speaks up, pointing.  "There's a path over this way," he says.  "And I think we should stick to the path and not venture into the wood, not after what happened to friend gnome here."


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 24, 2003)

pierceatwork said:
			
		

> *Ben, I need you to do me a big, big favor!  These are tools I can use to help us get back home, but I don't have any more room in my pack.  I need your help to carry them.  Can you do that for me? *




"Okie dokie" says Ben, who takes the proffered tools and slips them into a belt pouch.

As the rest go over what equipment to take and what to leave, Ben stares off into space with a blank look on his face. After two minutes, just before anyone can ask if he's ok, he lays the "L'il Guy" gently on the ground, picks up an empty backpack, and begins to fill it with all of the extra trail rations. once those are gathered, he takes a second backpack, and loads up the empty waterskins. With that done, he hangs them off his belt like oversized pouches, and then picks the gnome back up.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 24, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *OoC:Gotcha. Unless she offers it, I don't really care much. I will make due with my armor.
> *




Struggling with her unwieldy packing, Resa looks around the group and notices Drithmyne looking at the armour she's carrying. Hey, Drithmyne. Would you mind carrying this for me? It looks like it could fit you.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 24, 2003)

Jollunia nods to the people, and then looking over the other equipment, shruggs, pack some more dried ration from the stash they had found, another water skin, and starts to move slowely towards the path out away from the beach, hoping the others would follow.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 25, 2003)

Dural notes that all seems to be gathered and ready for travel and joins Jollunia Looks like this'll be a fine adventure, eh Lass?! and heads towards the trail inland.


----------



## Pierce (Aug 25, 2003)

Settling his pack on his shoulders and grabbing one handle of the strongbox full of jewelry, Larrock follows along.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 25, 2003)

Gear taken by Drithmyne

Mighty LC Bow (+1)
20 more arrows
Elven Chain (loaned by Resa)
 Healer's Kit


As well, Drithmyne suggests that we take all of the food, waterskins and that Ben carry the other Healer's kit, perhaps with the climbing gear as well.
Drithmyne himself has quite a lot of survival gear, as he was expecting to send a lot of time in the Wilds when he reeached their destination.

As well, he says'Once we all have what we can carry, we should stow the remaining things back in the coffers and bury them above the water line, perhaps right at the treeline, in case we need to come back for them later.' 
Thinking to himself 'And it would be good to not leave any weapons laying about for any hostile nativesto find and use against us.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 25, 2003)

Whilst the others gather their new gear, Stillgem stops snoring and passes wind.

And then sleeps on.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 25, 2003)

Staying away from the gass passing gnome Dural suggests Good thinking my elven friend, why don't we bury the coffers in the tunnel Stillgem dug for us?


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 25, 2003)

Jollunia nods to the dwarf, though little emotion passes accross her features. Her mind is more on the ache in her legs and the pounding in her head, from the headache that just started. Her body was not used to the abuse it's been through. She starts to wonder if she should ask for aid from Wintra... but then looks around at the tropical setting and shakes her head (much to her regret, as the pain of her head ache worsens): Wintra would not appreciate a call from a region where winter has never touched. She may trully be on her own here.

Feeling even more isolated then before, Jollunia looks to the others as they start to drag the heavy gear that they intend to burry and shrugs. She was in no condition to help... and besides, whatever had affected the gnome was in the tunnel they were now looking to place the booty. She was NOT going to venture in there for the mear purpose of stowing gear that they may or may not use. 

Seeing them work together, her aching seems to lessen and she even drops her gear to help drag one of the crates up the shore to the beginning of the tunnel, though in truth it's more for a sense of companionship then any real desire to help.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 26, 2003)

[Moving along!]

After the companions burry the caskets, and seeing the water line that much closer to the tree line, Jollunia is one of the people that hurry in the direction of the path that leads away from the shore. Using her halfspear heavily to maintain her footing on the trecherous sand, she struggles under the weight of the rope, previsions and her gear, but struggle she does. _Are we there yet?_ she asks in her mind, though more as a joke to herself, then any seriousness. She knows that once they reach a safe place to camp, then they'll have to prepare it, asign guards and shift then make a dinner (of course they will probably just use their rations), then they may have an opertunity to rest.

She sighs deeply as she watches the seemingly tireless dwarf move in front of her.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 27, 2003)

Drithmyne falls in alongside Jollunia.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 27, 2003)

Jollunia looks over at Drithmyne, that falls in beside her. 

_Hello! I don't think we've met._ She thinks to her self, though the words are ready to form on her lips. _I must say that I'm pleased to find others here in the same predicament as I, though of course I wish none of you were here too. An contridiction in thoughts._ she thinks, her actions of not speaking and the words going through her mind a contradiction in itself. 

She lowers her eyes back to the dwarf in front of her. She was both to tired, and unwilling to make a connection at this point to make those comments. Besides, it was taking all her self control just to keep moving forward.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 27, 2003)

Flynn leads the small party across the beach towards the path.  He glances occasionally back to check that they're all still following.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 27, 2003)

walking...


----------



## Thels (Aug 27, 2003)

The remaining gear is stored in the coffers, which are shoven into the tunnel. As the group follows Flynn to the entrance of the tunnel, the water rises to just before the treeline, but under the leaves of the nearest trees. The water close to the trees is very shallow however, no more than half an inch deep.

The entrance looks just like Flynn, Dural and Jollunia left it, a 5 foot wide path between 3 foot high plants coming from the sea leading to the border of the forest, connecting to a 5 foot wide path leading into the forest.

The sun reached it's peek.

There are some yellow to lightgreen leaves hanging over the path. Upon closer inspection you do see some worms crawling over them. Moving over the path without touching any of the leaves might be a problem for some.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 27, 2003)

"No! No go in dere! Bugs! Bugs get Ben!"

No matter how hard you try, Ben won't go into the tunnel.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 27, 2003)

Jollunia tries to find a way to get through the area without getting in contact with the creatures.

Wilderness lore roll to see if she can figure out how to get around in the infested area.

"Does anyone have torches or lanterns that work? Seeing the huge companion with the sun rods, she asks him to see if the creatures react to the presence of the sun rod up real close.

Seeing that Ben would not get close, she asks for one of the rods to see herself.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 27, 2003)

Resa takes a cloth out of her bag and wraps it about her head and neck, making sure that the neck-hole of her tunic is closed. _That should offer some protection, and it will keep the natives from seeing my face. Else they'd be likely to shoot first and ask questions later._ Smiling wrily she walks, bent to avoid the overhanging branches, on the path into the forest. Hearing Ben protest she looks over her shoulder at him, winks, and looks down on the cat (presumably following her)

 Look Ben, the kitty's not afraid of the bugs. She's brave, even though she's little. What have you to fear, that she does not?


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 27, 2003)

Jollunia nods and smiles privately at Reta's attempt to quell the big mans fears. She also appreciates the her attempt to secure herself against the small worm like creatures. While she tries to rember if Aranell, her dead druid lover, had ever taught her about situations like this, she still wants to see what happens with the sunrod.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 27, 2003)

OOC: Path is 5ft wide. Ben takes up 10ft. It'll take more than a cat to get him down there, the cat doesn't walk through 5ft of foliage.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 28, 2003)

Drithmyne smiles wider than before, if that is possible'I think that this may help...'  Drithmyne pulls his tarp out from his backpack, 3 square yards of it.'We could hold it above our heads, so that the worms would just hit and roll off, hopefully. A bit like rain, though a nastier situation than just getting wet.'  Perhaps Ben wouldn't mind now, seeing as the bad bugs couldn't get him. Drithmyne thinks for a second, 'Pity I don't have a Calm Animals' spell handy...then stops such thoughts, as they were hardly fair to the lad.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 28, 2003)

(OOC: Is Stillgem ready to wake up yet? Or will this sleep be a prolonged one? Actually, has anyone actually tried to wake him up?)


----------



## Thels (Aug 28, 2003)

Oops, completely forgot about the cat earlier. When the water level risen so far that there was hardly a spot of dry land left, the cat cramped together and started miauwing at Resa.

There are no branches whatsoever, just leaves sticking right out of the trees. Some of the leaves get as long as 3 feet.

(Disguise 19-1+5=23) Resa wraps herself up in clothes quite successfully, leaving only a small spot open to breathe and look through.

Stillgem is vast asleep, despite the effords of Jollunia, Ben and Drithmyne. You've been sleeping for nearly 2 hours now.

Drithmyne's plans seam feasable against worms dropping from above, but since the leaves are present from the floor up, it doesn't prevent all contact.

The sun has reached peak point, making it quite warmer than most people prefer, causing a lot of you to sweat, especially Resa in her thick clothes.


----------



## Pierce (Aug 28, 2003)

Standing at the entrance to the path, Larrock seems hesitant to continue further.

Do we know if there's perhaps another way inland?  Have we checked further down the beach?  Maybe I could scale that cliff after all...


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 28, 2003)

Seeing no effect from the sunrods, Jollunia gives them back to Ben. Seeing the tarp, she sees who has taken cover under it so far. If there is still room, then she'll attempt to get under it and dodge the leaves. "Each of us should keep an eye out for hte person infront of us, or behind us for any stray worms that may get past the covering. It took a while for the gnome to fall to the poison, so perhaps we can keep them to a minimum that way." She looks at the branching leaves and wonders if she CAN dodge them. Well, she'll give it a try.

[OoC: Escape Artest check: 14 or you can roll your self (specially since I failed!)]


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 28, 2003)

OOC: How far down the path can we see... is there a clearing or something within view?


----------



## Thels (Aug 28, 2003)

Every 5 feet gives 25% concealment (this'll matter in combat), so sight is up to 20 feet. Nothing unual (relatively speaking) on the 1st 20 feet.

OOC: I'll be making all the rolls.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 28, 2003)

[OoC; Funner for me, more work for you... that's fine!]

Jollunia looks ahead and sees nothing but more leaves. She conciders just running for it to see what's ahead, but maintains her selfcontrol. "Let's go, before more of us loose our nerve."


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 28, 2003)

Ben ain't moving.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 28, 2003)

Seeing Ben staying behind, Jollunia looks back. Seeing no one else make an attempt, other then the one made earlier, Jollunia looks up at the big man and trying to look helpless she says "Please Ben? Someone like you could sure help us if we run into something REAL dangerous. Would you have us go in there without you?" She grabs his arm and witha pleading look in her eyes repeats "Please?"


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 28, 2003)

Noting the difficulty with getting Ben down the trail, Dural walks back to were Jollunia is trying to persuade the gentle giant to come down the trail. Now there Lad, We must go down this trail. Leaving you behind all alone would be a bad thing. After all a Big Boy like you, if he is carefull, shouldn't have much trouble with a couple of worms. Remember the little one was digging in the trees for a while before having trouble, and your Much Bigger then him. So come along, lets have a contest to see who can avoid the most leaves!  Dural steps forward into the trail waving Ben to come along (with a grin on his face)


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 28, 2003)

Jollunia keeps her eyes pleading as she looks up at the monsterous man. _I will not leave others to die! Not again!_


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 28, 2003)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Remember the little one was digging in the trees for a while before having trouble...




Without warning, Ben pulls away and *runs* full speed down the path.

"No bugs, no bugs no bugs no buuuuuuuuuuugs!"


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 28, 2003)

[Weee! ]

Jollunia grunts in surprise as the giant man runs forward... with her still on his arm! *"Ahhhhhhh!!!"*
But the force of his suddon increase in speed causes her to loose her grip and she ends up some 10 feet further down the trail then the others, but alot less allong then Ben. 

Looking down, she sees some of the worms on her and she quickly tries to get them off. _Help_ she thinks, though she does not voice the plea outloud.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 29, 2003)

*Wha!?*

Stillgem slips partially from Ben's grasp and is flailed about like a ragdoll by one leg as the huge man runs through the folliage.

The Gnome, though, stays sound asleep and dreams of cartwheeling through underground fields of giant mushrooms.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 29, 2003)

Smiling, Drithmyne picks up the poor cat and puts him/her in his satchel.
'Well, looks as thought the cat's IN the bag.' 
Following the others, though it seems crazed, Drithmyne runs pell-mell down that path, hoping to avoid the worms.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 29, 2003)

Well...that wasn't quite what I expected...oh well One that runs will sureley miss the stars in the night sky as my master would say.... Dural starts down the path with the others (perhaps at a light jog....trying to avoid the worms that are dropping from the trees. As he reaches Jollunia, he brushes a worm from her hair that she had missed (using his sleeve of his tunic), Come on Lass, lets keep an eye on each other for worms and try to keep up with the others...


----------



## Pierce (Aug 29, 2003)

Having sat down on the strongbox to watch the festivities, Larrock quickly stands and dusts himself off.  He grabs the handle of the box and starts off down the path after the others.  As long as he's got someone in sight, he's in no hurry.  As he enters the path, he draws his rapier to help keep the leaves and worms away from him.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 29, 2003)

Jollunia smiles her thanks at the dwarf and continues down the path at a more stately pace. One good think about the large mans charge, it may have dislodged a good portion of the worms ahead of them.

"Come, Ben will probably need our help!"


----------



## Thels (Aug 29, 2003)

OOC: Uhm... Yeah... You guys are nuts 

Ben runs down the path, sweeping the leaves apart with his large body. For a fair distance, the path goes straight ahead, but after a few hundred feat, large, snapping and cracking sounds, like breaking leaves can be heard to his right. The sounds start a little behind Ben, but soon catch up and advance in front of him.

Dural, Jollunia and Drithmyne go after the giant man, a little behind due to the sudden surprise. The cat in Drithmyne's sack is hissing a lot, using it's nails trying to get out. They too hear the sounds of snapping leaves, but it doesn't seem to be catching up, keeping a constant distance behind them.

Larrock is taking a lot slower method of entering the forest trail, clearing a path with his rapier, his progress sure, but slow.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 30, 2003)

Raising the hood of his cloak to hold off the worms, Flynn also dashes down the path, pausing momentarily to turn his head in the direction of the new sound and almost colliding with Ben's back while his attention is diverted.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 30, 2003)

Looking back in the direction of the sounds Dural notesLooks like we have some company....or just awakened someone....


----------



## Thels (Aug 30, 2003)

The sounds come of the side of the path. Sight there is practically zero.

Waiting for Resa's actions. If she decides to run as well, Larrock is on his own.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 31, 2003)

_I hope we find a clearing soon!_ the Wintra cleric thinks, as she hears the thing behind them. _ I would not relish the isea of facing a native in this teritory... not much advantage for us!_


----------



## Wippit Guud (Sep 1, 2003)

Well, now Ben is doubly-scared. Worms trying to et him, and big monster things pacing him in the forest. But there's not much he can do but keep running.


----------



## Pierce (Sep 1, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Waiting for Resa's actions. If she decides to run as well, Larrock is on his own.




Larrock looks nervously to Resa, eyeing the huge sword in the woman's hands.

You look like you're pretty good with that hunk of metal.  Let me know if you're planning on running away blind like those other crazies, would you?


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 1, 2003)

Seeing the chaos before her Resa laughs quietly to herself, _I thought I was the one who's supposed to be mad. I guess I'm not the only one. _ 


You are right Larrok, I am good with this thing.  She touches the sword tenderly then turns once again to look down the trail, listening to the commotion. Her thoughtful, withdrawn, manner slips away and something fierce and dark comes over her features.


It seems I'm going to need it. He'll soon taste blood again.

Come then, little man, let us join the slaughter.
 

She stalks down the path, sword in hand, keeping pace with Larrok.


----------



## Pierce (Sep 1, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Come then, little man, let us join the slaughter.




I wonder which end of the slaughter we'll end up on?


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 1, 2003)

At the end of it, no doubt. Whatever's out there will reach our companions before it gets to us.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 2, 2003)

If Ben weren't so intent on running away frm unseen beasties, he would've overheard Stillgem muttering in his sleep. Something about "three-legged pupppies" apparently.


----------



## Thels (Sep 2, 2003)

The sounds of snapping leaves next to Ben were moving onward, travelling further away ahead of Ben. Then suddenly, they stopped. Behind the others, the sound continues as normal.

OOC: Larrock, Resa, afaik you're making a path by cutting down the leaves. This makes your progress really slow, not even comparable to the rest of the group.

Larrock and Resa try to do their best on making them a path open enough for them not having to touch the leaves. The sounds of running people and snapping leaves quickly faints away in the distance.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 2, 2003)

We're too far behind. That could be a greater danger than the worms. If our enemies catches us divided...   Resa starts to walk faster. Besides, our allies have probably cleared the path of most of the worms. 

She hurries on, trying to catch up to the people ahead of them. She doesn't move too fast for Larrok to be able to keep up with her, though.


----------



## Pierce (Sep 2, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> We're too far behind. That could be a greater danger than the worms. If our enemies catches us divided... Resa starts to walk faster. Besides, our allies have probably cleared the path of most of the worms.
> 
> She hurries on, trying to catch up to the people ahead of them. She doesn't move too fast for Larrok to be able to keep up with her, though.




Larrock pauses and lifts up the strongbox he's been dragging.

Ya know, you look like you could dead lift me.  If you would carry this, I could move a little faster.

OOC: With the strongbox, I'm at medium encumbrance and only moving 20'.  Without, I'm lightly enc. and can move 30'


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 2, 2003)

She nods and takes the box from Larrok.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 3, 2003)

"Where are our companions?" Flynn mutters as he turns to look through the trees towards Resa and Larrock.  "Slow down!" he mutters to whoever is right in front of him as he continues to peer through the trees.  "These things, people, whatever, may be trying to isolate us."  He begins moving back the rough path towards the woman and the dwarf.

OOC: I'll examine the trees to make sure the worms are cleared out before I ask the others to slow down.  Also, making a Listen roll to try to hear how far the sounds are from us.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 3, 2003)

"I disagree... and they should NOT speed up. As it is I'm afraid that all of us are going to fall victom to the poison of the worms shortly. I'd rather do that in a defensable position with our healthy freinds back there watching over us." She continues moving forward, though her speed is hampered by the huge rope she carries. 

_I wonder if I should drop the rope... no, but I CAN cut it, but it would take time... time I don't think Ben has. I don't think he's smart enough to know to lay low until the rest of us arrive... to where ever we are to arrive._

Where ever they are going to come out, she hopes it's soon.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 3, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> "I disagree... and they should NOT speed up. As it is I'm afraid that all of us are going to fall victom to the poison of the worms shortly. I'd rather do that in a defensable position with our healthy freinds back there watching over us."




Flynn nods.  "Point taken."

OOC: Looking ahead, can I see any sort of clearing or at least a thinning of the trees?


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 3, 2003)

Noting that Ben has been lost from sight Dural turns to Jollunia It may be good to pick up our pace.....wouldn't want an innocent like our large friend to get into trouble with the natives., with that said Dural picks up his pace trying to gain sight of the large man-child.

OOC: picking up to x4 pace if possible...


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 3, 2003)

Jollunia also tries to pick up her pace, but being loaded as she is, her speed is only 2/3 the speed she could normally maintain. She overlooks Flynn as they had sptopped to remove any worms she sees in sight on him.

_This is NOT a good start to this new world I was to discover... though this part does look new, it's not to my liking!_ She wipes off her brow and continues her thought _To hot!_


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 4, 2003)

OCC: don't worry about losin' me Mithreander....I can only move normaly at 20' anyway...80 with running...


----------



## Uriel (Sep 4, 2003)

Drithmyne pauses as his new friends discuss options. Nocking an arrow, the Elf peers about for whatever may be stalking them.
 <Spot or Listen is possible>


----------



## Thels (Sep 4, 2003)

While the group is on the beach, making plans on how to go through the forest, Ben suddenly dives at topspeed down the path, yelling: "No bugs, no bugs no bugs no buuuuuuuuuuugs!" Jollunia, who was still hanging on his arm, was dragged along and dropped down a little ahead. Stillgem, still in the big man's arms is carried along. Dural and Flynn dash after the halfogre, running headlong down the path. Jollunia gets up and also continues running down the path. Drithmyne grabbed the cat, placing it in his satchel, before running down the path himself. Resa and Larrock, deciding they do not want to be seperated, finally decide to follow behind the rest as well, Resa carrying the chest Larrock was moving around with.

Flynn and Drithmyne follow close behind Ben, but Dural, hampered by his short dwarven legs and Jollunia, hampered by the rope on her shoulders, slowly fall back, losing sight with the lead group. In no time, little yellow worms are crawling all over Ben's body, only adding to his panic. With the big man providing as a shield for the other two, Flynn and Drithmyne are somewhat free of the worms, only occasionally attracting one, which they sweep away without too much troubles.

Jollunia is farther back however, and the rope on her shoulder is also hindering her movement. It doesn't take long before she too, is completely overcome by the itchy feeling. Dural, not hindered by weight and not going as fast as the people at front manages to dodge most of the leaves, and with Jollunia paying close attention, he manages to be mostly wormfree.

Resa, thick clothed, is catching a lot of the worms on her clothes, but only few of the worms manage to pass those and reach herself. However, the chest she's carrying prevents her from using her hands to sweep of the worms, and soon, more and more worms get through her clothing. The hot temperature and thick clothing is going to fatigue her very soon. Larrock, staying right behind the woman, manages to evade most of the worms, wiping off the few that catch on to him.

The thing following the first group heads on and suddenly is quiet. Flynn and Drithmyne, who payed close attention, are more or less able to pinpoint it's location, but Ben, in full panic, simply heads on. When he passes the location where they think the thing is, a large reptilian head shoots out onto the path, grabbing hold of Ben's right leg (4 dmg). Ben's massive strength and running speed are too much for it to hold however, and he manages to break free. Drythmine and Flynn see a reptilian creature standing on the side of the path, a lightgreen skin with lots of yellow places all over it. It's standing on two strong rear legs, while the 2 front claws don't seem to be much use other than balance. The creature seems to be about 4 foot in height. The length cannot be measured as it's back is still sticking in the forest. Ben is 5 foot beyond the monster. Drithmyne is 10 foot in front of it and Flynn is 15 foot in front of it.

Resa and Larrock are just catching up with Dural and Jollunia when the second creature screams with a highpitched voice, before jumping out of the forest on top of Dural. Dural gets overbeared by the creature and falls down, flat on his stomach, with the creature standing on his back looking with big eyes at Jollunia. A long beakshaped mouth marks most of his head and a small slithering forked tongue is moving left and right through the small opening. Jollunia is 5 foot before the monster, Resa is 10 foot and Larrock is 15 foot.

OOC: If Ben, Jollunia or Resa wants to attempt something that requires concentration, such as casting a spell, they need to make a concentration check against DC 10. The groups are too far away from each other to interact within a round. A better description will follow when you got some time to examine the creatures in peace.

Initiatives:
Larrock - 18+4=22
Flynn - 15+6=21
Jollunia - 17+2=19
Dural - 12+6=18
Resa - 16+2=18
Ben - 18+0=18
Drithmyne - 9+3=12


----------



## Uriel (Sep 4, 2003)

Upon his Initiative, Drithmyne will _Rapid Shot_ two arrows at the thing, unless it is engaged by at least 3 others by then. In that case he will only fire one arrow, hoping that concentrating on just the one will alleviate a chance to hit his friends.

ooC:Ransel? Is that another word for satchel? Interesting...


----------



## Wippit Guud (Sep 4, 2003)

"OW!" yells Ben, who takes a couple of steps beyond the reptilian creature and then stops, grabbing his leg in pain. Tears come unbidden to his eyes at the pain, but the words of his father float though his mind...
... "be a big boy."

Gingerly, he lays the gnome on the ground, and then, turning towards the thing that bit him, draws his greatclub off his back.

OOC: Guess he can't hit, though, probably a standard action to put the "l'il guy" down . Following round he'll strike with a normal attack.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 4, 2003)

Wearied by the heat and increasingly annoyed by the worms Resa curses under her breath as she moves down the path. The attack of the lizard breaks her foul mood. Fresh blood courses trough her veins and she smiles in anticipation as she drops the chest and draws her Greatsword.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 4, 2003)

Hearing the crashing through the wood, Dural turned just in time to see a large shape crashing twords him....next thing he knew he was face down on the trail....
_Damn....this thing is heavy...got to break free..._, Dural twists and contorts his body trying to get a better position to defend himself or to break free...

OOC: trying either escape artist or grappling check to either break free of pin or since I am a monk, fight from ground.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 4, 2003)

Jollunia, hearing the cries of the Large man ahead, but not seeing what has occured, continues on at a, still holding onto the rope.

_I've carried it this far... I'm not going to let it go now!_ she thinks as she conciders her options. Her short spear in hand already, she's ready for trouble, though not as ready as she would have hoped to be. 

_Man, I itch! Damn fool man! Damn fool me!_ she thinks as she continues to huff along.


----------



## Pierce (Sep 4, 2003)

Larrock passes his hand in front of his body, palm facing outward and whispers _Aegis!_ then carefully approaches the scrum.

OOC: Cast Shield (I suppose I need a concentration check).  Then, if possible, get within melee range of Dural and the reptile.  You didn't say how close I am to them, but I assume since I'm with Resa that I'm 10-15 feet away.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 4, 2003)

On his initiative, Flynn too will Rapid Shot the reptile.


----------



## Thels (Sep 5, 2003)

OOC: Oops, accidentally replaced Larrock by Flynn. Larrock is 15 feet away from the reptile, with Jollunia and Resa in front of him. Dropping an item is a free action. Placing down an item is a move-equivalent action.

OOC: I dunno about the ransel, might be completely wrong about it. Just assume I said satchel if ransel didn't make sense.

(Escape Artist: 15+4=19) A shimmering towershield-sized disk only visible to himself hovers in front of Larrock as he finishes casting his spell, carefully dodging the leaves. The women in front of him make it impossible for him to approach the creature without restraining their actions.

(Escape Artist: 13+2=15 Attack: 12-2=10 12-2=10) Flynn draws his bow and moves a little to the right, so Drithmyne is no longer blocking his view, before firing at the creature. The creature pulls his head up, dodging both attacks.

The reptile tries to attack Ben again, missing with his beak and one claw, but striking him with the other claw (1 dmg).

The cat in Drithmyne's satchel seems to be very annoyed, making all kinds of sounds and clawing at the insides of the container.

(Break Free: 6+2=8) Jollunia tries to move past the creature to reach the first group where Ben is. It instantly strikes at Jollunia, grabbing her left arm with his beak (5 dmg). Jollunia is unable to break free, held by the creature's beak.

(Break Free: 20+2=22 Escape Artist: 13+4=17 Attack: 7+3=10) Dural tries to push the creature off with all his might and surprisingly manages to push himself up high enough for the creature too fall off, leaving marks of the creature's nails on his back (2 dmg). Because of the momentum and Durals martial training, the Dwarf arrives back at his feet, dodging the leaves, ready to lay a punch on the reptile. His balance must be off, though, as he misses the creature completely.

(Attack: 12+7=19 Damage: 3+6=9) Resa drops the chest and draws her sword while stepping towards the creature. With a mighthy swing, she strikes the creature's flank, ripping it partially open.

Ben moves another 5 feet ahead, crunching down and placing the gnome on the ground. With the greatclub in his hand, he rises up and looks around at the reptile.

The reptile that's holding Jollunia keeps her held in his beak as he starts clawing at her with his front legs, ripping her clothes (3 dmg).

(Escape Artist: 9+3=12 Attack: 9+3=12 20+3=23 Threat: 16+3=19 Damage: 14+6=20) Drithmyne also fires at the reptile, and though the first arrow misses the creature, the second arrow strikes very true, hitting the creature in the area right under his front arms, digging deep inside. Leaves are scratching along his back.

Ben is 10 foot beyond the first reptile, Drithmyne 10 foot before and Flynn 15 foot before.

Dural is 5 foot beyond the second reptile, Resa 5 foot before and Larrock 10 foot before.

Initiatives:
Larrock - 18+4=22
Flynn - 15+6=21
Reptile 1 - ?
Cat - ?
Jollunia - 17+2=19
Dural - 12+6=18
Resa - 16+2=18
Ben - 18+0=18
Reptile 2 - ?
Drithmyne - 9+3=12


----------



## Pierce (Sep 5, 2003)

Larrock continues advancing carefully (remaining behind Resa) and will attempt to poke the nearest reptile with his rapier.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 5, 2003)

Rapid Shotting once again.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 5, 2003)

Stillgem sleeps on.


----------



## Thels (Sep 5, 2003)

Larrock draws his rapier and waits behind Resa. The woman, swinging wildly with her large sword doesn't leave an opening for him to get close to the reptile while staying on the path.

(Attack 8+2=10 2+2=4) Flynn attacks the reptile two more times, both in vain.

The reptile, angered by the elven archer, advances to Drithmyne and attacks him with his beak and claws. Drithmyne manages to avoid the beaks, while the claws scramp over the fine chain without leaving a mark.

The cat keeps scratching the satchel, making a hole large enough to stick one of it's paws through.

Initiatives:
Jollunia - 17+2=19
Dural - 12+6=18
Resa - 16+2=18
Ben - 18+0=18
Reptile 2 - ?
Drithmyne - 9+3=12
Larrock - 18+4=22
Flynn - 15+6=21
Reptile 1 - ?
Cat - ?


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 5, 2003)

Resa keeps on swinging


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 5, 2003)

OoC: Dang! Missed the bit about another creature! Ran into that problem, that's for sure! Dumb, dumb, dumb!

Jollunia tries to break free from the beaks hold, dropping the excess rope as she struggles.


----------



## Thels (Sep 6, 2003)

(Break Free: 9+2=11) Jollunia drops the rope and tries to break free from the beak but fails.

Initiatives:
Dural - 12+6=18
Resa - 16+2=18
Ben - 18+0=18
Reptile 2 - ?
Drithmyne - 9+3=12
Larrock - 18+4=22
Flynn - 15+6=21
Reptile 1 - ?
Cat - ?
Jollunia - 17+2=19


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 6, 2003)

Twisting from under the lizards claws Dural manages to break free, swinging without contact as he leaves the creatures grip. Twisting back he notes Jollunia held in the lizard beak. He immediatly rolls forward coming under the jaws of the large lizard and strikes upward with both fists in the classic Farmer Reaching for The Moon manuveur....

OOC: attacking the lizard of course!


----------



## Thels (Sep 6, 2003)

(Attack: 18+3=21 Damage: 4+2=6 Escape Artist: 10+4=14) Dural rolls forward in a striking move, hitting true. The rolling maneuver brought him in contact with the leaves however.

(Attack 5+7=12) Resa makes another swing which the reptile manages to avoid just barely.

Initiatives:
Ben - 18+0=18
Reptile 2 - ?
Drithmyne - 9+3=12
Larrock - 18+4=22
Flynn - 15+6=21
Reptile 1 - ?
Cat - ?
Jollunia - 17+2=19
Dural - 12+6=18
Resa - 16+2=18


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 6, 2003)

I think this time, noting the ineffectiveness of arrows, I'll go for regular melee with my shortsword.


----------



## Thels (Sep 6, 2003)

OOC: Drithmyne is in front of you. You could switch places, but Drithmyne would end up with a -8 penalty (-4 into melee, -4 cover bonus) and striking you if he misses by 1-4 points.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 6, 2003)

OoC:Well, as the Lizard is attacking me, I will use my Sword on it from here on out. I'll accidently drop the Satchel, so that the Cat can fend for itself.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 6, 2003)

As his position seems to be an effective one (although he does note the contact with the leaves....) Dural decides to continue his attacks on the lizard,striking hard and fast.

OOC: flurry of blows....


----------



## Pierce (Sep 6, 2003)

Larrock sidles up behind Resa and waits for an opening.  He's also keeping his ears open in case there are more of these things around.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 6, 2003)

DIE VERMIN! DIE!! Enraged by the creatures refusal to perish Resa hacks at the foe even more savagely. 

ooc: Rage


----------



## Wippit Guud (Sep 6, 2003)

Adjusting the grip on his greatclub, Ben, stayin 10ft away from the reptile that attacked him, uses an overhand swing to try to crush it into the ground. If it doesn't drop, he steps back 5 feet.


----------



## Thels (Sep 6, 2003)

(Attack: 10+6=16 Damage: 12+10=22) Ben makes a mighty swing at the creature, striking him full at his back. An obvious breaking sound can be heard followed by the reptile screaming as it falls to the ground, his back bent in an unnatural way. The screaming stops quickly and after a few spastic moves of it's arms and legs, it lays still.

The other creature keeps harrasing Jollunia with it's front arms (4 dmg). When the injured woman seem to have lost conscience, he lets her fall on the ground and focuses at Resa.

Drithmyne has his hand on his sword, ready to draw it.

Larrock waits behind Resa.

Flynn has his hand on his sword, ready to draw it.

(Escape Artist: 5+16=21 19+16=35) The cat climbs out of the satchel through the hole it made earlier. There's something weirdlooking about the cat, as if it's not in the same shape, but you don't get a good look at it, as it's running back down the path as fast as it can, which is pretty darn fast for such a small creature, vanishing out of sight in a matter of seconds. The hole in the satchel seems very small, like 2" in diameter at most.

OOC: Since Drithmyne and Flynn haven't actually done anything yet, they can react to this if so desired.

(Attack: 16+1=17 18+1=19 Damage: 3+2=5 2+2=4 Escape Artist: 17+4=21) Using a combination of kicking and punching, Dural is able to place two solid blows to the reptile.

(Attack: 19+5=24 Damage: 19+28=47 Fort Save: 4+9=13) Resa cries out, her veins loading with adrenaline. Larrock sees her muscles swelling up. A sudden extra burst of adrenaline comes over her, making her swing uncontrolled but with all her might (OOC: An uncontrolled sensation becomes you, you're attacking as if using Power Attack at max and an additional -2 to hit, +2 damage). With one great cleave, she seperates the reptile's torso, front arms and head from the rest of the body. (Ref Save: 10+5=15) Dural barely manages to avoid the incoming sword. With the creature dead, a feeling of satisfaction overcomes Resa, followed by a feeling of severe sleepyness. Within a few seconds, Resa drops down on the ground, no longer conscious.

Ben starts to feel sleepy.

Initiatives:
Larrock - Delayed Action
Ben - 18+0=18
Jollunia - ? (Stability Checks)
Drithmyne - 9+3=12
Flynn - 15+6=21
Cat - ?
Dural - 12+6=18


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 6, 2003)

MUAHAHAh... oh crap... zzz


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 7, 2003)

After landing the combination of blows on the reptile, Dural hears the twisted scream coming from the barbaric woman. Just as quickly he twists out of the way of the sword as it cleaves through the lizards body(which incidently clears him from the body as it falls....). Rolling to his feet he looks around as Resa slumps to the ground and notes that Ben is starting to sway...
  Moving over to Resa, he looks for some helpAlright now....Lets get a move on and get out of these trees and worms...someone give me a hand with this lady...


----------



## Thels (Sep 7, 2003)

OOC: Ben is far away, you don't see him. You're with Resa (Sleeping), Jollunia (Unconscious) and Larrock (Standing). The other 4 are together, further down the path. The cat's somewhere in between the two groups.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 7, 2003)

I'll move a bit to the side, so as to get out of Drithmyne's way, and do a quick jab.  I'll risk getting hit, I guess.


----------



## Pierce (Sep 7, 2003)

Aw, crap.

Larrock kneels next to Resa and attempts to shake her awake.


----------



## Thels (Sep 7, 2003)

Both Larrock and Dural try to wake up Resa to no avail. Though there's not much skin to see, the skin they do see marks the same yellow stripes the gnome has.

(Stability Checks: 24%, 70%) Jollunia lies on the ground, bleeding.

Andrew, not sure what you're trying to do. You're jabbing the cat while it tries to run away? You can make an attack of oppurtunity at it as well as your regular attack, since you're more or less delaying action, with the reptile dead.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 7, 2003)

OoC:I must confess a bit of confusion as to who is where. If there is still a Lizard attacking him, Drithmyne will attack with his sword, trying to get into a flanking position with someone else. If not, he will Cure Light Wounds on anyone 'Down'. If neither, he will run back down the Path following the Cat and towards the other group, providing he heard their sounds of Combat.


----------



## Thels (Sep 7, 2003)

OOC: Right... Sorry for not making this clear.

When Ben ran down the path, he took Stillgem along while Drythmine and Flynn were able to keep up. They together encountered the 1st creature. Ben got wounded and Stillgem is still sleeping. No one is dying there.

Jollunia and Dural also followed, but got behind with their lower movement speed. Larrock and Resa, who started running later, catched up with them. They together encountered the 2nd creature. Jollunia suffered some grieve wounds and is currently dying. Dural also got injured but nothing serious. Resa fell asleep. Larrock is all right.

Both the creatures are killed. The cat fled from the 1st party in the direction of the 2nd party. The distance between the two parties is close enough to hear yells from the other group and heavy combat sounds, but no talking.


----------



## Pierce (Sep 7, 2003)

Larrock stops shaking Resa when he sees Jollunia down.
Help! Help!  We need help back here!


----------



## Uriel (Sep 7, 2003)

Drithmyne runs as fast as he can towards the other group.

<Cast Cure Light Wounds on Jollunia, who will be the obvious recipient once he sees the state of that group: 1D8+2. If that doesn't do it, he will cast a second CLW. Convert True Strike, then Divine Might>.

Drithmyne will also look for the Cat if possible, once folks are secure and not dying.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Sep 7, 2003)

Ben yawns mightily, and realizes on a subconscious level that what happened to the nome is happening to him.

"Godda.... *YAWN* stay 'wake..."

Slinging his club over his back again, he bends down to pick up the gnome, and starting moving in the direction he was as fast as he can, trying to get out of the forest before he passes out.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 7, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Both the creatures are killed. The cat fled from the 1st party in the direction of the 2nd party. The distance between the two parties is close enough to hear yells from the other group and heavy combat sounds, but no talking.




OOC: OK, I see what's going on.  I thought there was a lizard still up and active, that's what I was going to jab at.  But if they're both dead, I'll take off following Drithmyne, chasing the cat.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 7, 2003)

He is running. Through trees and bushes, through the forrest. Leaves and branches whip his face and sting his eyes in his panic. 

Soon a familiar clearing open up to him.

There is no breeze in his ears as he runs, only the crackling of fires. The fires he soon realises are upon the roofs and walls of the houses in his village  - flickering yellow/red shadows across the surrounding trees, and across random dead gnome bodies.

(Bodies!?)

Stillgem falls to his knees and slides a little until he cannot stop himself from falling onto his face. Tears stream down his cheeks and Still' lets out a long hard sob as he shuffles to the inert form of his young wife. (Her back has taken a viscious cut from a blunt and heavy blade and she is very much dead.) Taking her in his arms he cradles her as he would a precious, precious burden. 

Suddenly, the fires are gone as are the bodies, Stillgem is stood in a familiar forrest trail, two goblin bodies are sprawled behind him on the path. Their black bodily fluids are pooling about them and are mirrored by the fluids that drip down his blade. Before him, three goblins run from him. They are scared by his fury. But one is left behind, their leader. Stillgem advances upon the beast, accelerating into a run. The goblin leader meets his charge and raises his own blade to cut the Gnome down. 

Now the Gnome is on his back. Lying on the forrest floor and breathing in shallow and gurgled gasps. His chest bleeds and he has a round object in his hand, held by greasy, lank hair -a goblin's head, the leader's head.

Somehow the injured warrior manages to crawl all the way back to his burnt village. He lies by his dead wife and embraces her, passing out as his cheek touches her breast. 

*Stillgem wakes up momentarily to hear the clamour of battle, only to pass out almost imediately once more into a deep sleep - perhaps his dreams are not so haunted this time?*


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 7, 2003)

OOC: well now I know where I am....  

trying to wake Resa to no avail, Dural turns as the other Elf, runs up to Jollunia and begins to chant, laying on his hands to her terrible wounds.Well Larrock,  looks like we may have to carry this lady. Got to get out of here before we're all like this..


----------



## Pierce (Sep 8, 2003)

I'd rather figure out how to wake her up.  I'm really not up to _carrying_ anybody.

Larrock pulls a waterskin out of Resa's gear and begins splashing her face.

WAKE UP!!  WAKE UUUUUUPP!!!


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 8, 2003)

_Pump, pump_ blood soaks the white clothing of the woman, _Pump, pump.. Pump, pump_ The only sound in here ear is that of her life force evacuating the damaged shell of her body... _Pump, pump... Pump, pump_ slowely, she becomes aware of... something... in the distance. _Pump, pump... Pump, pump_ A face... with a cold imperolous look, but so beautiful her being aches withit. _Pump,pump... Pump, pump_


----------



## Thels (Sep 8, 2003)

Ben picks up the gnome and continues running down the path. After a short while, the path runs up to what at first glance looks like a wall going straight through the forest. Upon closer inspection, the 'wall' seems to be consisting of some kind of blackgreen substance, going straight up from the ground. It seems to continue to your left and right in the same straight way, but sight is very limited in this forest.

Drithmyne and Flynn hed back to the others, following the cat. Trying to follow the path that Ben cleared earlier with his massive body, Drithmyne is able to avoid most worms, but still catched on to quite a few of them. Flynn, following Drithmyne's footsteps seems to have avoided them. They see the cat about 15 foot in front of the others, looking at them. Whatever odd it was you saw about the cat earlier, you don't see it now.

Larrock tries to wake Resa using various methods. None of them seem to work. He did manage to get her equipment and clothes wet.

(Heal: 16+2=18) Dural, noticing Jollunia is far from allright, tries to cover her wounds. Though Jollunia is still deeply wounded, the blood is no longer flowing from her body.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 8, 2003)

_Pump, pump... Pump, pump_ The beautiful face seems to look at Jolunia and then shakes it's head. It starts to receed back into the darkness.

_Don't leave! Take me with you!_  Jollunia pleads to the face silently, futilely. Soon the face is gone, with the rest of her thoughts. 

_PUMP, Pump... PUMP Pump_


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 8, 2003)

(OOC: Have to say Mith' - I really liked that little "near-death" piece you just did. Very entertaining! ^_^)


----------



## Uriel (Sep 8, 2003)

OoC:As per my last Post, I will convert true Strike to a Clure Light Wounds for Jollunia, then convert a Divine Might if needed.

Drithmyne sets about trying to bring Jollunia back around. his smile just a bit less jovial than before 'What's this, Miss? Can't have you skipping off to the Great Beyond just yet, can we? There's adventure to be had!'


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 8, 2003)

The elf turns his cloaked head back and forth.  "Where is our large friend and the gnome?" he asks.  He walks over to the others.  "I think everyone should get back out to the beach and away from these worms and this forest.  I'll go find our large friend.  What do you want to do?"


----------



## Pierce (Sep 9, 2003)

As much as I'd like to get out of this freaky forest, I don't like the idea of splitting up.  If we can just figure out how to wake these people up, we'll be much better off.  I've tried everything I can think of.  Any ideas?

OOC: I tried posting earlier, but it hasn't appeared.  Mea culpa if it posts twice.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Sep 9, 2003)

OOC: Hmm... low int, high wis, low int, high wis... lets go with int this time.

Ben reaches out and touches the wall.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 10, 2003)

Jollunia, cracks her eyes open, through the grit that seems to want to stop them from opening. _What?_ she thinks as she grogily looks around. She feels fatigued as she tries to move her head and notes Drithmyne sitting next to her. Seeing him she smiles as she hears him. 'What's this, Miss? Can't have you skipping off to the Great Beyond just yet, can we? There's adventure to be had!' All she says is "Aye". She tries to move her head, but it seems not to want to move, and lowers it again. "Is ben alright?" she asks with a fatigued voice that slurs in all the wrong places. _Damn, I'm tired!_ she thinks as she catches sight of the marks on her arms from the worms. "I think I have fallen victum to the worms... sorry." With that, her eyes drift shut.

 OoC: If the poison has NOT affected her, then the above was the result of nearly drowning, fighting, being injored, and then healing. Either way, she's one tired girl!


----------



## Thels (Sep 10, 2003)

OOC: True Strike is a Domain spell, and thus cannot be continuously cast. Assuming you used Divine favor only.

(Cure Light Wounds 5+1=6) Jollunia awakes but is really tired. (Nice posts, Mith)

Ben touches the wall, to get his fingers covered with a darkgreen-black goo. The top surface of the wall seems to give away to Ben's hands.

OOC: Sorry guys, appearantly my free time is nicely synced with the forum downtimes :-(


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 10, 2003)

OoC: Thank you for your guys encouragements. By and bye, I wanted to appologize for my spelling, I do not have the time to use the spellchecker.

Jollunia, though her eyes are closed, tries to listen to what the others are saying. Continually having to focus hermind as it tries to drift off to sleep, she misses half of whats going on, but catches the basics. _Oh, how I miss you, Aranell..._ thinking of her lost lover, a druid who would be loving this adventure, and showing them all ways that they could have done things better.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 11, 2003)

Looking around, Dural takes stock of the party _Lets see....Resa unconsious, Jollunia to tired to continue.....Ben somewhere ahead..._  turning to Flynn The only problem I see with heading back to the beach is that there maybe no beach left, as the water was continuing to rise ere we left...we should all go and see if Ben is alright or if he did find a way out of this forest.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 11, 2003)

Drithmyne weighs the options...'If we can wake the sleepers, I feel that we should continue further in. Those Giant Lizards are probably the only predators arond, at least the biggest. There should be little in the way of other things trying to eat us for the moment.' _Unless there are more of Them, of course..._


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 11, 2003)

_Drowning. Sinking ever deeper into the cold darkness of the ocean. Struggling for breath and choking on the briny water, struggling to move with limbs locked by agonizing cramps. Screaming, dying.

A fat and yellow worm dropping from a leaf, finding its way in under the heavy wrappings of cloth. Digging, burrowing, multiplying. Streaks of putrid yellow writhing trough the flesh. Devouring, killing.

Dying. Dead. A pile of rotting, worm-infested flesh. Her face, the face of the man she loved and killed, sinking away into filth.

Fire. Pain. A laughing Fiend._ 

Nightmares


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 11, 2003)

OoC: Very nicely done!

Jollunia tries to keep her mind focused on what is said. Hearing the options, she forces her eyes open slightly and croaks out "I'm awake...". Her eyes drift shut once more... she'll get up when they start moving. A little rest won't hurt any...


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 11, 2003)

ooc: Thanks . I was inspired by your excellent posts. Just because you cannot act doesn't mean you have to be passive.

edit: Ehh, that assumes you were adressing me. If you didn't...


----------



## Pierce (Sep 11, 2003)

WAKE UP!  WAKE UP DAMNIT!  I AM NOT CARRYING YOU!  WAKE UP!
Larrock shakes Resa again.  He seems to getting a little panicky.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 11, 2003)

JOllunia, hearing the yell, opens her eyes once more. "No need to yell...". She starts to struggle to get up, and with an aiding hand and shoulder from Drithmyne, she finds herself erect once more, though she wouldn't be for long without the dwarven shoulder that was supporting her. 

She looks down to see her weapon, shield and the rops she had dropped. With effort, she bends to pick up the weapon and shield, leaving the rope behind. _If someone else wants it, they can get it._ she thinks to herself. "Ready..."[/size she says as she sways in place, eyes closed once more.

OoC: Yup, I ment you!


----------



## Wippit Guud (Sep 11, 2003)

First, Ben will pull his hand back from the wall. If it doesn't come free, he will scream. If it does come free, he'll see how far he can push into it.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 12, 2003)

Dural, noting Jollunias' state, reaches down and gathers up the rope. He looks over to Larrock Come on there lad, no reason to panic after all  To scream at the darkness is useless when all one needs to do is open the eyes... Lets gather her up and go check on Ben.


----------



## Pierce (Sep 12, 2003)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Dural, noting Jollunias' state, reaches down and gathers up the rope. He looks over to Larrock Come on there lad, no reason to panic after all To scream at the darkness is useless when all one needs to do is open the eyes... Lets gather her up and go check on Ben.



Deep breaths.  Deeeeeep breaths.  OK - I'm OK.  Um, sorry about that.  This is my first time away from home and I'm just a bit nervous is all.  Sorry - won't happen again.  Deeeeeeeeep breaths.
Larrock starts calming down and gathers himself up.  He stands and wipes his brow.


----------



## Thels (Sep 12, 2003)

Wippit Guud said:
			
		

> First, Ben will pull his hand back from the wall. If it doesn't come free, he will scream. If it does come free, he'll see how far he can push into it.



 Ben removes his hand with ease, to notice his fingers are covered with a greenblackish glue. Rubbing his fingers, most of it comes out with ease. When trying to dig deeper into the wall, Ben notices his hand and arm sliding in without too much difficulty until it's in about a feet and a half, where it touches upon a hard surface.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 12, 2003)

Jollunia, lifts her head to smile her thanks to Dural and then lowers it again, lacking the strength (or the will) to keep it upright. 

_You are already putting your trust in these people, and it hasn't been a day! What are you thinking girl?!_ she chastises herself mentally as they start to move after Ben.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 12, 2003)

"OK.  We ready to go find Ben?" Flynn asks, beginning to turn back on the path.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Sep 12, 2003)

Ben grunts, figuring this coating is protecting or blocking something. But there's nowhere to go save into the leaves with all the worms, so...

Ben lays his gnomish companion back on the ground gingerly, then begins to try to tear the glue-like substance down, trying to rteveal what's behind it.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 12, 2003)

Drithmyne looks his companions over <Heal Checks> to see if any more require healing, then (gathering up the cat once more after putting something in his satchel to block the hole), he suggest joing in Ben and the others again.

<Converting Comprehend Languages to a Cure Light Wounds 1D8+2 if someone needs it, looks severly injured>


----------



## Uriel (Sep 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Thels (Sep 13, 2003)

(CLW: 8+2=10) Checking upon the others, Drithmyne notices only Jollunia is wounded. Her wounds have been treated, but with only regular care, it'll take several days for her wounds to heal completely. Using his divine powers once again, the priest of Corellon is able to restore all wounds inflicted to Jollunia.

As Drithmyne advances to the cat, the cat draws away from Drithmyne over the path, hissing at the elf.

The large man that ran past earlier cleared quite a path between the leaves, making it easier to pass without getting touched by leaves (OOC: DC 10).


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 13, 2003)

Resa struggles hopelessly against the nightmares, futilely trying to claw her way to wakenness.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 13, 2003)

Laughing at the Cat's antics, Drithmyne says to it 'Look, I only put you in the satchel to keep those worms off of you, a bit ungrateful, I think, your attitude. Anything to say for yourself, oh feline Queen of this new Realm?' 

Squatting down, Drithmyne extends a hand towards the cat (not within scratching range), trying to coax it to come closer.


Edited for er,the sex of the Cat...


----------



## Pierce (Sep 14, 2003)

Larrock stands over Resa, trying to figure out a way to drag her along without hurting her.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 14, 2003)

Moving over to Resas' unconcious form, Dural looks up at Larrock Well then Lad....you take the shoulders and I'll take the feet and we'll proceed to form our own carry-all, would beat draggin' her by the hair now? Dural then smiles and picks up Resas' legs and hooks them over his shoulders.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 14, 2003)

"thank you once more." Jollunia says. After the healing, she finds that perhaps she has strength to stand by herself. SHe tries and on the third attempt, and using her spear as support, is able to walk bye herself.

"Let's go." she says as she starts to... slowly move down the path  in the direction Ben had gone.


----------



## Thels (Sep 15, 2003)

The cat stares at Drithmyne for a little while, and then to Resa, who is being carried away. Looking back at Drithmyne, she slowly walks back up to him.

Ben claws at the substance on the wall, and with big mows he scrapes of the glue. After a bit of hard work, the glue gives away to another surface. A thickblack hard rough surface. When Ben knocks on it, it kinda feels and sounds like wood.

The others gather and travel after ben. After a few minutes of walking, they see Ben and Stillgem sleeping on the ground, in front of what seems like to be some kind of darkgreen wall, crossing the path. A hole is scraped out of the wall, revealing a thickblack rough surface. There's darkgreen glue on the ground and on Ben's hands and arms.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 15, 2003)

OoC:Er, we followed Ben, but then saw ben sleeping on the groud? Or was he scraping at the Wall...

IC: Picking up the Cat, Drithmyne follows the others back towards where Ben and Stillgem were.

Upon sighting the sleeping ones, Drithmyne goes over and dumps some water from his watersack on Stillgem's face, hoping to shock/wake him up.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 15, 2003)

Seeing the evidence, Jollunia puts together the picture, but seeing that the men are alive, discounts it. _It looks like he was trying to crawl into the wall to escape something, but since he's basically unharmed, perhaps not. Wow, if ben is unconscious now... then why am I not?_ She poders that. She IS very tired, and without the help of her staff and the others, she may have well been on the ground as well, but they appear completely unconscious, where she is not. Saying a quick prayer to Wintra in thanks, she starts to look to see if she can figure out any reason for this path to exist. "I think Ben had the right idea. THere must have been a reason for this path, and it ends here."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 15, 2003)

OOC: Looking up to the top of the wall to see what it's like, also looking to either side to see how far it continues.  After doing that, I'll prod the exposed wood with my shortsword.


----------



## Thels (Sep 15, 2003)

OOC: After combat, Ben and Stillgem went further ahead, while Drithmyne and Flynn went back to the other group. After a little while, the whole group decided to go where Ben went. Ben was scraping at the wall, but by the time the rest arrived, Ben fell asleep.

The cat doesn't really like it in the bag.

The wall stretches left and right at least as far as the eye can see, which isn't very far at all. Inspecting how far it really leads would require you to enter the forest. The wall is about the same height as the trees.

Flynn makes a few scratches in the wood with his sword.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Sep 15, 2003)

Ben snores.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 15, 2003)

Stillgem dreams about standing in a rainstorm, drenched through, but in rapture at the energy of it all. Water drips from his brow, stinging his eyes causing him to squint but he refuses to wipe it away.

The energy offers him release.... But from what?


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 16, 2003)

"Did it sound hollow? It could be what's left of a door. Try to find the edges..." the tired woman says to anyone who may be listening. She would do it herself, except that she had a hard time standing, much less moving.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 16, 2003)

Seeing that the trail ends at this wooden barricade Dural turns to Larrock[/COLOR]Well my friend looks like this may be a place to put this lady down, at least until we're through.
 Dural places Resa's legs down and goes and investigates the wall, taping and trying to find if the wall is hollow.


----------



## Thels (Sep 16, 2003)

Tapping the wall, it sounds as if either it's quite thick or there's something pressing against the other side.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 16, 2003)

Jollunia sighs. _If you want to do something, you have to do it yourself._ She thinks as she looks at the wall in their way. 

(OoC: How tall are the trees again, please?)

She braces herself up from her exaustion, and tries to find the edges of the wood. If she finds none that way, she'll try to scrade more of the goo off with her spear so that she can see more of the door/baracade. _There has to be a door here._ she thinks as she works.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 17, 2003)

zzzzzz


----------



## Uriel (Sep 17, 2003)

Drithmyne pets the Cat a bit, prodding Stillgem with his boot tip. Then, standing, he moves to the strange wall, trying to see if he can find anything 
<Search. looking for secret doors>


----------



## Thels (Sep 17, 2003)

OOC: The trees are a good 12 feet high.

Jollunia investigates the wall for a little while, getting her hands real dirty, when sleep overtakes her. She must calm down or fall victim to the sleep.

Drithmyne replaces her at searching the wall. The glue seems to give away with not much troubles and soon a large part of wood is revealed that could easily encompass a large door, but no sign of any door or entrance can be seen. When looking back at the others, he notices Jollunia also fell victim to the sleep that caught Stillgem, Resa and Ben earlier.

After a bit of scratching during the first few minutes everyone arrived here, there seem to be no worm problems anymore.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 17, 2003)

_Well, that's what I get for pushing myself...._ she thinks before watching the floor of the forest rush up to meet her in darkness. 

_ I'm glad my father isn't here to see this...zzzzzz_ was her last thoughts before her fatigue and the worms poison overtakes her.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 17, 2003)

Flynn draws his short sword and pulls out his length of rope.  He ties the end of the rope around the hilt of the shortsword to make a makeshift grappling hook.

OOC: Alternately, how far back are the trees set from the wall?  If they're too far away, I'll throw the grapnel up to the top of the wall/door and attempt to scale it (taking care not to come in contact with the goop).


----------



## Thels (Sep 17, 2003)

OOC: Climbing the wall without touching the glue would be pretty hard, since the wall consists of the glue. The trees are pretty much up against the wall, lots of leaves sticking into the glue.

It takes a while for Flynn to get the sword over the wall, with all the leaves in the way. When the sword is finally over the wall, it doesn't get stuck and comes back when Flynn pulls the rope. After a few more attempts, the sword does get stuck on the other side.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 17, 2003)

Scaling cautiously...


----------



## Uriel (Sep 18, 2003)

Drithmyne pulls his grapnel from his pack, doing as Flynn does, setting another scaling line. When it is properly set, he will climb as well.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 19, 2003)

Bumped up!


----------



## Pierce (Sep 22, 2003)

Larrock steadies Flynn's rope, trying to help him get to the top of the wall.

OOC: Aid another on the Climb.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 22, 2003)

Zzzzz... mmmmMmm!, zzzzzz....


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 25, 2003)

Zzzzz *Bump* Jolunia moves a little in her sleep and hits somei=thing hidden on the ground beneather her before continuing her sleep. 

Zzzzz


----------



## Uriel (Sep 25, 2003)

Drithmyne continues to climb...


----------



## Pierce (Sep 25, 2003)

Still steadying the rope.  I think it's *bump*ing against something, so I hold it more tightly.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 26, 2003)

While the others climb and steady the ropes Dural keeps an eye out for anything coming either down the trail or from the forest.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 26, 2003)

Stillgem mumbles in his sleep.


----------



## Thels (Sep 27, 2003)

(Climb 17+1=18) Pulling the rope a few times to make sure it's able to hold his weight, Flynn starts to ascend the wall. The wall is very glibbery, offering no aid to the climber, but making him dirty all the more. The rope seems stable at first, but about halfway the wall, the rope suddenly is released for a few feet. Flynn is barely able to hang on because of the sudden drop. After regaining his hold on the rope and continuing the climbing, Flynn manages to extend his head above most of the trees, receiving a good view of his surroundings.

His nearby surroundings consists nearly entirely of a roof of leaves spawned from the strange trees. Most of them have the lighter colors of yellow and green, but variations exist with some being a very dark green. The red fruits can be seen hanging from the trees that stick out above the rest. Several creatures are visible, sitting on top of the trees. They have long, flat lightgreen bodies with a small head on top. Six very thin limbs stick out of the body, where at least two angles can be seen in each limb, when they kneel down, as they all seem doing. The only distinctive features on the head seem to be a small hole in the bottom and a large yellow spot on the top. One of the creatures has a small yellow tube sticking out of the hole, touching one of the red fruits. The half-elf seems to be drawing a lot of attention, as most turn their head towards him, even though he's not able to spot any eyes.

There are several clearings in the forest. Two rather large open spots (Flynn estimates them to have a diameter of around 20-30 feet) are visible to his right, while two smaller ones (about 10-15 feet in diameter) are to his left. The wall itself passes on left and right for quite a distance, turning round so Flynn can't see it's ends. To the far right, he's able to see a hole in the cliffs, adjacent to the forest. A small clearing sits in front of the hole. Further to his left, a cleared line is visible, starting at the edge of the forest, bounding inwards. If it's a path, it must be wider than this one.

To his far left, on the open see, he sees two ships, not too far away from the island. The Wanderer is the closest ship, facing away from the island. It seems pretty damaged, with most of it's sails and some of it's masts torn apart. The Discoverer, the flagship of the fleet, is a little further away, sailing towards the Wanderer. A third ship is too far away for Flynn to make out any details of it. There is no sign of the other four ships that made up the fleet. At the far horizon he sees a pretty wide shade, perhaps another island.

Drithmyne is busy trying to get his own line stuck at the other side, but the rope keeps coming back. After quite a few attemts, the rope seems stuck, but when he gives a good pull, it comes back anyhow. Dural doesn't see anything coming from anywhere. The sun is about to set. It's going to be dark in an hour or so.

After taking note of his surroundings, Flynn continues for the last bit of the climb. Able to scale, he ends up on top of the wall, which is about two feet thick, but round and very glibbery, so he needs hold of the rope to stay put. A smell reaches his nostrils, quite different from the odor of trees that hangs in the forest. It's rather pleasent, smelling like flowers, though there's a small dusturbance in it that is not as pleasant, which Flynn is unable to place.

The first thought that strikes Flynn when he sees the area in front of him is that of a large building. However, that thought is soon discarded as he can see only plantlife. The glibbery wall he hangs on seems to be making a circle in the middle of the island, though to his right, the wall runs into the cliffs but comes out at the other side. He can't see the wall opposite of where he is now, though. There seem to be two small holes in the wall a little away and somewhat further away towards his left.

The ground between the wall is covered with all sorts of weeds in yellow and lightgreen. Most are resembling grass, but other sorts appear here and there as well. Some small fruitstecks are visible here and there, with fruits Flynn never even heard about, but most stecks are losing terrain to the weeds. Several creatures inhabit the area. Some of them are snakes, up to a foot in length, with yellow and lightgreen skincolors. There's some of the red sixlegged salamanderlike creatures moving about, burying their holes as they did on the beach, only less agile now. Grasshoppers or something alike them jump around. There's a small group of five creatures close to the wall to the far left, looking like miniature versions of the creatures that attacked you before, being about 2 feet in length not couting the tail. Two of them seem to be eating a snake and a salamander.

In the middle of the area is what seem to be a group of trees. Eight trees, each easily about fifty feet high and fifteen feet wide at the base, stand in a circle with about thirty feet in between each tree. Like the other trees, they have no branches, but large thorns are sticking out. Each thorn is a few feet in length and there seem to be an ample amount of the thorns on each tree. Large patches of darkgreen glue or slime are covering the trees. Each tree has several holes of about five feet in diameter, always facing directly away from the circle. Each two adjacent trees are always connected by a lot of thick growth, something like a lot of branches and leaves stretching out from one tree to another. This goes up to about thirty feet, upon where a horizontal plateau is formed by the branches and leaves. Somehow the whole thing seems to be a little too straight all in all to be purely a work of nature.

As the halfelf looks over the wall to see what's directly beneath him, he discovers what's holding his rope. Four creatures, also miniatures of the creatures that attacked earlier, with a length of about three feet not counting the tail, are positioned down the wall. Two of the four creatures are holding the rope with their beaks. The two start making squawking sounds with their beaks, releasing the ropes as they do so, while the other two run towards a small hole, only about a feet in diameter that's in the wall Flynn now notices that's only about thirty feet to the right. With the rope released and the wall too glibbery to take hold of, Flynn starts gliding back to the group, making hard contact with the ground (3 dmg).


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 30, 2003)

*Snore.* Hearing the dump does nothing to the sleeping woman, who dreams of clean sheets and cold winds.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 30, 2003)

Drithmyne smiles at his inability to secure a line 'Well, I never claimed to be a mountaineer...'


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 1, 2003)

Hoh  Lad!  Nasty fall there, are you alright? Any way past this wall close by?Dural comes over to give Flynn a hand up.


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

Flynn is just getting back to his feet, when the group get's alerted by sounds coming from the growth to your right. Appearantly, something's heading into your direction quickly.


----------



## Pierce (Oct 1, 2003)

Seeing as how Flynn nearly landed on him and clearly has no more use for the rope, Larrock drops it and draws his rapier.  He will also attempt to move to put someone (anyone!) inbetween him and the noises.

What?  I'm not into all of this gnashing of teeth and such!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 1, 2003)

"Lizards," Flynn says, still recovering his breath.  "There were more of those lizards over there.  Young ones, I think.  Which means there may be parents.  Or the ones we killed were the parents."


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 1, 2003)

Dural gets himself ready for any trouble, placing himself near the unconsious gnome (don't want him dragged off by the nasty beasties....)


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 1, 2003)

Unconciously sensing the approaching enemies Resa tosses in her sleep, before yet again falling into a deep dreamless slumber.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 1, 2003)

Drithmyne looks for some cover while raisng his bow, an arrow nocked...


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 1, 2003)

_Dinner, they should have me over for dinner..._ Jollunia dreams, seeing nicely dressed lizards in evening dresses and coats, dancing through a nearby ball room, motioning to Jollunia and pointing to a banquite table full of meat where smaller lizard children are eating. 

"Come! We would love to have you!" she hears them say to her in her sleep, ever beckoning.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 1, 2003)

ooc: Lol!


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

No surprise round, since you're all alerted. Initiatives:

Cat=?
Flynn 12+4=18
Creature 1=?
Creature 2=?
Dural 9+6=15
Larrock 2+4=6
Drithmyne 3+3=6

Larrock moves to take position behind Flynn and Dural, placing himself close to the trees, in between the leaves, while Drithmyne positions himself right of Dural, his bow in his hand. Dural and Flynn are closest to the sound. The cat starts scratching the satchel again.

(Escape Artist: 14+2=16 Attack: 19+3=22 Threat: 18+3=21 Damage: 4+2=6) Still recovering from his breath, Flynn just barely manages to draw his sword and ready himself as the first creature emerges from the woods, jumping at the halfelf. Flynn's sword strikes true, hitting the creature badly, disorientating it as the creature completely misses the halfelf.

A second creature emerges and attacks Dural, biting him for three damage, and raking him with one of his claws for another point of damage. Sounds from the woods seem to indicate more coming soon. Both creatures receive 50% cover against ranged attacks from Larrock (25% for each of Flynn and Dural). Flynn's opponent also has 50% cover to Drithmyne (all Dural), but Dural's opponent has no cover against Drithmyne.

Initiative:
Dural 9+6=15
Larrock 2+4=6
Drithmyne 3+3=6
Cat=?
Flynn 12+4=18
Creature 1=?
Creature 2=?

The creatures look like miniature versions of the previous creatures to all of you.

OOC: Flynn didn't actually state an action in his post. I picked this up to get things going.


----------



## Pierce (Oct 1, 2003)

Flynn and Dural hear _Aegis_ from behind them as Larrock casts.

OOC: Shield


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 2, 2003)

Twisting away from the teeth and claws that tore into his flesh, Dural hears the sounds of more creatures coming. _gotta take care of these quickly_ He quickly strikes his foe chopping to the throat, following up with a dropping elbow to the snout.

ooc: flurry to lizard....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 2, 2003)

OoCrithmyne will put two arrows in the one without cover, ala Rapid Shot.


----------



## Thels (Oct 2, 2003)

(Escape Artist: 4+4=8 Attack: 4+1=5 15+1=16 Damage: 3+2=5) Dural misses the throat, but hits the snout, rolling through the leaves as he dodges the lizard's attacks.

(Escape Artist: 12+4=16) Larrock chants, managing not to touch the leaves, as a large disk only visible to himself appears in front of him.

(Escape Artist: 1+3=4 Attack: 15+1=16 17+1=18 Damage: 8+2=10 7+2=9) Taking a good aim at the creature, Drithmyne stumbles into the leaves. Firing two arrows, both strike home, taking out the little lizard with a shriek.

The cat keeps scratching the satchel, having made a hole big enough for his paws to stick through.

Initiative:
Flynn 12+4=18
Creature 1=?
Dural 9+6=15
Larrock 2+4=6
Drithmyne 3+3=6
Cat=?


----------



## Pierce (Oct 2, 2003)

Larrock will attempt to take a stab at the remaining creature if he can find an opening.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 3, 2003)

OOC: aww what the hell....
 Slipping from the snout Dural attempts to grab the lizard around neck following up with a knee strike to its upper chest.

OOC: grapple check then strike.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 3, 2003)

OoC:I didn't put the cat in a satchel again...I'm running out of satchels for the little bugger.

ICrithmyne keeps firing as abefore, sniping the scaly bastards. He whistles a happy tune as he does so...


----------



## Thels (Oct 3, 2003)

OOC: Where did you put it then? And Ferretguy, plz fix the avatar.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 4, 2003)

OOC: Sorry about that everyone...having trouble with the whole avatar thingy....didn't want it that big.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 4, 2003)

OoC:If you check back, I hadn't stuffed the cat back anywhere, actually...when we returned to the wall from having gone back to the other combat (whee i healed folks), the cat didn't come readily to me. Besides, my satchel has a big hole in it. I would have carried it and set it down at the wall at the most.
Grr...I liked that stachel.

IC: Drithmyne continues to shoot at any lizards presenting themselves for targets.
'Well, at least we shall eat well tonight, I love _lizard on a stick_!'


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 9, 2003)

OOC: dang these varments are tough to hold onto.....


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 10, 2003)

Zzzzz?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 11, 2003)

OOC: On my next turn, I'll let fly with an arrow.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 11, 2003)

OOC: On my next turn, I'll dream of gnomish nyphettes!


----------



## Thels (Oct 12, 2003)

OOC: Flynn> It was your turn.

[Escape Artist 15+2=17 Attack 4+0=4] Flynn drops his sword to the ground to grab his bow and fire away at Dural's opponent, but the arrow flies past and sinks into the glibberish wall until it strikes the center with a hard THUCK!

The lizard keeps attacking Dural, but completely misses the dodging dwarf.

[Escape Artist 9+4=13 Grapple 2+7=9] Dural jumps towards the lizard, but misses, landing in a group of leaves. It itches.

[Escape Artist 6+4=10 Attack 13+5=18 Threat 11+5=16 Damage 11+0=11] Larrock moves in as he draws his rapier, slicing deep into the lizard, dropping it to the ground but passing through some leaves as he approaches.

[Escape Artist 12+3=15 Attack 17+5=22 Attack 20+5=25 Threat 12+5=17 Damage 6+2=8 Damage 17+6=23] Two more smaller lizards appear from the bushes. Drithmyne fires at one of them, taking it out immediately with two direct hits.

The other attacks Larrock, missing him with beak, but scratching him with both his claws for a total of 5 damage.

The cat hisses and withdraws down the path.

Initiative:
Flynn 12+4=18
Dural 9+6=15
Larrock 2+4=6
Drithmyne 3+3=6
Creature 4=?
Cat=?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 12, 2003)

Drithmyne will continue to shoot lizards...


----------



## Pierce (Oct 12, 2003)

AUUGGGGHH!!!  I'M BLEEDING!!

Larrock stabs wildly at the remaining lizard.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 12, 2003)

_Damn....this isn't good....._Dural picks himself up and closes with the closest lizard trying to get in some good strikes...

OOC: going back to flurry (works better then grapplin'  )


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 18, 2003)

OOC: Has this game died? I hope not.


----------



## Pierce (Oct 18, 2003)

Larrock pokes his rapier at the thread....


----------



## Thels (Oct 18, 2003)

OOC: Hmm, Guess I'll autopilot Flynn's move.

[Escape Artist 1+2=3 Attack 18+0=18 Damage 6+0=6] Unable to avoid some of the leaves, Flynn moves around so that Dural ain't covering his target and let's loose an arrow, striking true.

[Escape Artist 3+4=7 Attack 19+1=20 Damage 2+2=4] Rolling through the leaves, Dural places a direct hit at the remaining creature, taking it out.

Drithmyne, Flynn and Dural feel itching at various places.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 19, 2003)

As Flynn's arrow thuds into the reptile, he worms around in his armor, attempting to scratch the itch without using his hands.

OOC: Sorry 'bout that.  I even still keep forgetting that unlike 2e, we don't have different initiatives every round.  It's what I would have done anyway, and next round, I'll do the same.


----------



## Thels (Oct 19, 2003)

OOC: Combat's over, so no more rounds. When we use rounds, I have a list of initiatives at the end of my post starting at that moment. So if you're on top of that list, it's your turn to act.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 19, 2003)

Drithmyne (now that the Lizards are dead) removes his clothes where he feels the itching, in an attempt to clean off whatever it may be that is causing it.
As well, he looks to the lizards,saying  'We should gather some of that meat up,they look to be well fed and I would like to try lizard-on-a-stick.'


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 19, 2003)

Dural searches his skin for worms prying them off where they have been crawling.Looks like we're all in a wee bit o'trouble now m'friends. If we don't find a safe place soon to hole up we may be sleepin' for a long time in a bad area. Looking at the lizards Well I'll help you with it if we really need it, but don't we already have enough food?


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 22, 2003)

Stillgem turns and tosses in a nightmare, unaware of the conflict that just took place.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 22, 2003)

In the continuing dream, it seems to Jolunia that she missed the banquit, for all the host lizards are gone! _How rude!_ she thinks, as she murmers something in her sleep. _They could have at least saved me a bite!_


----------



## Pierce (Oct 22, 2003)

Larrock spins to Drythmyne and holds his bloody arm up.

FIX IT!!  IT HUUUURTS!!!!  AAAAUUGGH!


----------



## Pierce (Oct 22, 2003)

OOC: Dang double post....


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

As it's getting dark, Flynn and Dural try to do their best to keep the worms off. Dural can already feel himself fighting to remain conscious.

Stillgem rolls and twists, as one of the gnomish nyphettes in his nightmare turns to him and yells: "FIX IT!! IT HUUUURTS!!!! AAAAUUGGH!" Suddenly it strikes him it's not the gnomish nyphette yelling it. He doesn't have time to think about who is, as he feels something inside his stomach wants to get out...

As Drithmyne looks at the arm presented to him, behind it, he can see the gnome getting on his hands and feet, vomiting the rations he ate earlier today.

After releaving himself from that nuisance, Stillgem tries to orientate, but something strikes his mind right away: Hunger!


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 25, 2003)

Blaaurghhhh!!!!! Cough! Caff! *spits*

For a small man, the gnome could certainly make a lot of noise emptying the contents of his stomach. Wiping his mouth with his sleeve and hoping that that was the only instance of vomiting, Stillgem looks about himself through groggy eyes. _Note to self - never, ever, go down on Nymphettes. They just leave a bad taste in one's mouth._

Smacking his lips and taking care not to step in the pile of vomit, he notices the dead lizards, sleeping persons and a bloody great wall that wasn't there before. _Wait a minute! Where's the ocean?! More importantly, where the hell am I?!_ Frown creasing his small features he then feels the emptiness in his stomach and, with a singlemindedness that only a gnome could posess walks to the nearest lizard corpse and hacks off a leg, prepares the meat and makes a fire to cook it on. 

Then he see's the others left standing. Erm..... Hallo! He blurts out with an unsuredness of someone who has just been caught pilfering from a cookie jar.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 25, 2003)

Drithmyne attempts to _Heal_ the pro-offered arm, unable to do much else until the following morning, infortunately.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 25, 2003)

Flynn manages a small grin at the irony of the situation as he scratches his arm.  _The gnome finally comes out of it, just for me and Dural to succumb to it..._


----------



## Pierce (Oct 27, 2003)

Aaah.  Many thanks, friend.

Larrock still cradles the injured arm.


----------



## Thels (Oct 27, 2003)

[Heal 18+3=21] His divine powers upused, Drithmyne tries his best to bandage Larrock's arm, doing a good job at it.

As the sun goes down, Dural feels consciousness slipping away. Flynn and Drithmyne feel okay, though, considering the circumstances.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 27, 2003)

As he feels the blackness fill his vision, Dural looks to his companions Well friends, hope to soon wake amid more comfortable surroundings...... And then slips to the ground beginning to snore...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 27, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> [Heal 18+3=21] His divine powers upused, Drithmyne tries his best to bandage Larrock's arm, doing a good job at it.
> 
> As the sun goes down, Dural feels consciousness slipping away. Flynn and Drithmyne feel okay, though, considering the circumstances.




OoC:Well, this isn't addressed often, but in a literal sense...A Cleric could convert their Orisons for _Cure Minor Wounds_, couldn't they? I allow it and I have asked before of various DMs and they all thought that it was reasonable. that would give me a HP here or there, which could allow a few of our companions to regain a bit of vigour.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 27, 2003)

As Dural falls, Flynn steels himself and is surprised when he does not likewise fall.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 27, 2003)

'snore'


----------



## Thels (Oct 27, 2003)

Trying to build a little fire, Stillgem and Drithmyne notice the leaves burn quite well without burning up too quickly. As they cook the meat, a pleasent smell appears and spreads around the local area. The meat from the lizards are hard to chew, but at least have a decent taste. By the time everyone finished dinner, it's pitch black outside the illumination of the little campfire. Besides the cnispering of the fire, it's completely silent.


----------



## Pierce (Oct 27, 2003)

Larrock isn't sure what to make of the charred lizard-kabobs and so will munch on trail rations instead.  He curls up next to Ben's massive body, trying to gain protection from the elements and any more lizards that may be skulking about.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 27, 2003)

After gnawing on a bone and noisely sucking his fingers clean, Stillgem turns to his meal-time companion. So, it seems that you were the only one who did not succumb to the sickness? A hardy soul you are elf-friend. And with these lizard-things about, a watch will need to be posted eh? Would be happy to take first, seeing as I have slept for what feels like a year! And especially with you having had to tire yourself out with the recent scrap here. Get some kip. He gets up, piles more fuel onto the fire and then starts to string his bow, notching an arrow ready, but not drawn. Then he finds a place that he feels would be the most advantageous to perch upon as sentry (The Ogre-child's up-turned belly.) and sits cross-legged using the light of the fire to further enhance his low-light vision.


----------



## Thels (Oct 30, 2003)

As the others try to rest and make the best of it, the reawakened Stillgem watches over the group. Not long after the others fell asleep, the silence that hangs over the camp get's interrupted as faint bangs can be heard. Though the sound isn't loud where Stillgem hears it, it sounds like it travelled quite a distance and was probably eardeafening at it's origin. The sounds appear to Stillgem as explosions.

Only with this interruption does Stillgem note how quiet this place is. Unlike his homeland, where all kinds of creatures disturbed the silence of the nights, or the Seastrider, where men worked around the clock, the night here seems to pass in the utmost stillness... except for the sounds of explosions. At invervals of about half a minute, the sounds repeat themselves, as another serie of bangs can be heard.

Though his ears seem as good as ever, his eyes seem less okay. Colored spots seem to mark his eye, as if he's been looking into a bright light, like the sun itself. Soon, Stillgem finds his eyes twisting away from what he's looking at, so he can peer around the spots.

The two of elven origin and the human male seem to be having a normal rest, yet the women, dwarf and giant are constantly wooling, turning around and shaking their arms, unable to lie still. A little later, Resa turns round, vomiting. Her eyes open as her most recent food spills over the ground. Appearantly, another one awoke.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 30, 2003)

Stillgem rubs his eyes, trying to adjust to these spots and wierd colourings that keep interupting his vision. Then he hears the moan and the sound of the large human woman emptying the contents of her stomach.

Surprised a little, he jumps off of his perch and scampers over to where she lay. Making sure he kept his distance so as not to startle her, 'ere are miss, ye be finally wakin' just as I did meself! A good thing, seein' as there are so many of us now that have been taken by this nuisance sleepy-sickness. I bet you will be as hungry as I was!? And, making sure he has her attention he go's to the fire and pulls a cooked lizard haunch and offers it to her, a smile on his wee features.

Am glad I'm not the only one who wakes. This night, I've heard terrible bangs and crashes. I fear the ground itself is tearin' itself apart! Though, thankfully I think it must be happenin' far away.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 30, 2003)

She starts, and looks at the little man with haunted eyes. _Is this the afterlife? Where are the lakes of fire and... No, no, that cannot be Asmodeus. Damn, what the hell happened?_ She shakes her head to clear her thoughts, but they still seem to be floating sluggishly trough the muddy swamp of her mind.  The Worms... I fell asleep. You must have dragged me here, my back is killing me. And the others, have they also fallen to the worms? Where are we? We have to get out of this jungle.
She wipes her mouth, and rinses it out with a mouthful of water, then grabs the offered meat and bites down hungrily. Thank you, and thanks for saving me. Does anyone have any idea of what to do next?


----------



## Thels (Oct 31, 2003)

After checking around, Resa notes that Stillgem is the only one awake. All the others are down. The offered meat nearly feels heavy to lift, and Resa feels really broken down, almost as if she's been in Rage for hours... And then that light! Why is it so bright? Everything, that is.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 31, 2003)

"I've not," Flynn says, looking up from where he lays, hovering between sleep and wakefulness.  "Neither has Drithmyne, though he sleeps.  The dwarf has fallen, as has our large friend.  The gnome, as you can see, has awoken from his sleep."


----------



## Uriel (Oct 31, 2003)

After his four hours of _Meditation_, Drithmyne will waken and keep Stillgem company, letting him sleep if he is able. Petting the cat, Drithmyne goes over all of the possibilities that this new place offers, his mind racing with prospects.


----------



## Pierce (Oct 31, 2003)

Larrock sleeps fitfully, thrashing occasionally and cradling his injured arm.


----------



## Thels (Nov 1, 2003)

The cat seems nervous, shaking under Drithmyne's hand.

Ben's body's making all kinds of sudden moves. Appearantly, something is hindering him in his sleep.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 1, 2003)

Resa looks blindly into the jungle, her thoughts far away.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 1, 2003)

The gnome is a little worried about the squirming sleepers......


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 1, 2003)

_Dural looks around his burning room at the monastary...flames dancing all around feeling the heat start to sear his body, the screams of his brothers caught in their rooms as the fire consumes them. There must be a way out....if I can only get to the window I know I can fit threw...making a leap over the burning cot, using its burning frame to give his the boost to get his fingers over the frame of the window, once again feeling the skin of his hands melt to the frame,pulling himself through, leaving cloth and skin behind as he levers' his way threw the tight fit. His pants now on fire he pulls his body out of the portal, dropping into the lake outside the monastaries wall, the heat immediatly quenched as the bitterly cold water surrounds his small frame.....
_

Dural continues to squirm and thrash about on the forest floor...


----------



## Thels (Nov 4, 2003)

After a little while, the explosions stop. As Stillgem peers into the night, his eyes keep fooling him. Ben starts shaking more and more, as vomit starts to leave his mouth. Suddenly, his eyes fly open, as consciousness returns.

_Bright! Very bright! Food's coming back up!_ are the first things that shoot through Ben's mind as he suddenly awakes.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 7, 2003)

Flynn walks over to the half-ogre, attempting to help him up and make sure he's alright.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 10, 2003)

Zzzzz....


----------



## Thels (Nov 11, 2003)

OOC: Wippid Guut seems temporarily unavailable (can't blame him, the sleeping stuff was a bit of a goof up due to PbP unexperience, sorry for that, all sleepers and past-sleepers). Guess I'll pilot him for now.

Ben screams: "WAAAH! BUGS! INSIDE ME!" as he scrambles to his feet and bends over. "BLUWAGH!" it starts to become appearant just how much a half-ogre's stomach can actually hold as Ben is throwing up on the ground in front of him. "GET THEM OUT, GET THEM OUT! BLUWAGH!" The pool is getting of rather decent size.

Drithmyne and Stillgem hear something in the forest to their right, as leaves are ruffled over each other. The wind has dropped entirely, so it cannot be the cause.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 12, 2003)

Drithmyne hisses for silence as he sets arrow to string, watching in the direction of the sound.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 12, 2003)

Resa gets up and draws her sword in one smooth motion. She still feels a bit faint but the prospect of battle and the rush of adrenaline is a powerful antidote to her illness.


----------



## Pierce (Nov 12, 2003)

Ben's thrashing wakes Larrock.  Wiping the sleep from his eyes, he sees Resa at the ready.  He quickly gets to his feet and strings his bow.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 14, 2003)

Stillgem starts at the sounds and also notches an arrow, ready to let fly at any threat that may emerge from the foliage.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 15, 2003)

Seeing the drawing of weapons and gazes towards the forest, Flynn likewise nocks his bow and prepares to fire at the unseen danger.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 19, 2003)

Zzzz....


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 20, 2003)

OOC: so am I awake or what?


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 25, 2003)

Zzzz....


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 27, 2003)

OOC: well will be out of town for 3 days...hope that this game gets going soon...


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 27, 2003)

Ooc - me too. Thels - let us all know if you haven't time for this game anymore?


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 4, 2003)

Zzzzzzz....*SNORT!* *Smack, smack* "Ahhhh..."  Zzzzzz....


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2003)

Drithmyne's arms begin to cramp in 'about to shoot an arrow mode'...


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 4, 2003)

Hate to say this...but I'm thinkin' about droppin...don't seem to be goin' anywhere...givin' it a couple more days then  Dural catches up on some much needed permanent rest...


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 4, 2003)

Can't blame you... has anyone seen Thels in any other threads?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Can't blame you... has anyone seen Thels in any other threads?




OC:He's been posting a bit less often, but he's in one of my games. I'll email him right now and ask about this one.


----------

